# AES lyonnaise [2003]...



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

Aïe... aïe... pas taper ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trève de plaisanterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a maintenant à Lyon un bar appelé Albion qui est équipé WiFi. Je me suis dis que ce serait un bon endroit pour faire une AES Lyonnaise qui soit réussie cette fois-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me propose donc de m'occuper de la logistique. Pour rassembler le plus de monde possible, le mieux c'est de la prévoir le plus tôt possible.

Voici les dates que je vous propose :
 - Samedi 22 mars
 - Samedi 5 avril
 - Samedi 12 avril

Ca nous laisse un mois pour la date la plus proche.
Le bar l'Albion nous permettra d'avoir l'AES en direct sur le net. Je n'ai pas encore été voir de quoi il retourne physiquement ni les tarifs.

Si ça vous intéresse de faire cette AES, j'irai questionner le patron de ce bar High-Tech...


Alors, qui qui veut v'nir ???


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

J'oubliais : vous pouvez proposer une autre date !


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Qui me prête une carte Airport ?


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

Peut-être que l'on peut de débrouiller avec un switch et une borne AirPort non ?

A moins que l'on branche le switch sur une machine avec une carte AirPort...


----------



## bonpat (25 Février 2003)

macinside, veux-tu que je t'emmène en voiture?


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Peut-être que l'on peut de débrouiller avec un switch et une borne AirPort non ?

A moins que l'on branche le switch sur une machine avec une carte AirPort...





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ta borne et mon switch devraient faire l'affaire dans ce cas. Par contre pour les prises électriques ?


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

Bon, je vais tenter d'être présent cette fois.
Là au moins, je serai au courant!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

Moi j'irais voir Maousse à Marseille ce jour là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour lui rendre sa politesse de la dernière fois


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Moi j'irais voir Maousse à Marseille ce jour là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour lui rendre sa politesse de la dernière fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pas rancunier avec ça.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et pas rancunier avec ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Zuste un peu


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ta borne et mon switch devraient faire l'affaire dans ce cas. Par contre pour les prises électriques ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour tout ce qui est logistique, j'irai voir sur place afin de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire... Vu que c'est un bar sans fil, il est sûrement prévu de quoi abreuver nos batteries


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Zuste un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce qu'un jour tu pourras nous pardonner ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce qu'un jour tu pourras nous pardonner ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait s'il faut sortir tard de l'Albion avec des Ti rue St Catherine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait penser à une protection armée !!
Remarques quand j'habitais au dessus on m'avais prédit que je ne garderais pas mon perfecto longtemps, et, je l'ai toujours


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait s'il faut sortir tard de l'Albion avec des Ti rue St Catherine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait penser à une protection armée !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Sacs banalisés ? Sortie en groupe ? Convoi ?


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait s'il faut sortir tard de l'Albion avec des Ti rue St Catherine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait penser à une protection armée !!
Remarques quand j'habitais au dessus on m'avais prédit que je ne garderais pas mon perfecto longtemps, et, je l'ai toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bofff... tu crois que ça crains tant que ça ??? Ca craint pas plus qu'ailleurs, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Sacs banalisés ? Sortie en groupe ? Convoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Armes lourdes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un soir j'ai quand même vu un type se prendre une balle sous ma fenêtre !! pour une barette... de mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais j'allais beaucoup à l'Albion,c'est un endroit très sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A l'époque Raymond(qui depuis a ouvert le Chanteclerc, lieu de la dernière "AES" lyonnaise) était encore là bas.


----------



## Onra (25 Février 2003)

Le Titane c'est pas à l'épreuve des balles ???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Le Titane c'est pas à l'épreuve des balles ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'osais pas proposer à Melaure de se le caler sous les bretelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour faire gilet pare-balle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moins qu'on tombe sur l'homme aux pistolets d'or 









Plus sérieusement cette rue est moins chaude depuis qu'elle est autorisée aux voitures


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Qui me prête une carte Airport ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai une carte airport en trop, si ça t'intéresse...

Sinon, ça me tente bien cette petite virée à l'Albion


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
A l'époque Raymond(qui depuis a ouvert le Chanteclerc, lieu de la dernière "AES" lyonnaise) était encore là bas.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas notre ancien maire quand même ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pas notre ancien maire quand même ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pas notre ancien maire quand même ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'le vois bien en tenue bavâroise pourtant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Raymond brasseur de pêre en fils !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

pourquoi *prochaine* ? yen a déja eu une ??


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * pourquoi prochaine ? yen a déja eu une ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais là on parle déjà de la suivante...


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais là on parle déjà de la suivante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

donc puisque l'aes 2 n'aura pas lieu, la 3 non plus alors !!


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

donc puisque l'aes 2 n'aura pas lieu, la 3 non plus alors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais à Lyon...
A Lyon, ils detestent les parisiens, j'espère qu'ils vont bien se tenir...


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * A Lyon, ils detestent les parisiens, j'espère qu'ils vont bien se tenir...   * 

[/QUOTE]

chez moi aussi, ils détestent les parisiens, mais ils n'ont pas peur de se réunir pour boire unn verre...


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

chez moi aussi, ils détestent les parisiens, mais ils n'ont pas peur de se réunir pour boire unn verre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Putain, mais enfin, y-a-t'il un endroit où on ne déteste pas les parisiens ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Putain, mais enfin, y-a-t'il un endroit où on ne déteste pas les parisiens ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui... à l'intérieur du périph parisien... !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

donc puisque l'aes 2 n'aura pas lieu, la 3 non plus alors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Jamais deux sans trois


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oui... à l'intérieur du périph parisien... !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et dans la seine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parfois


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

chez moi aussi, ils détestent les parisiens, mais ils n'ont pas peur de se réunir pour boire unn verre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais tu est un futur parisiens


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Jamais deux sans trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

çasré po laba ke tora perdu ton chapéu ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais tu est un futur parisiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

relis ma phrase et trouve où je dis (personnellement) du mal des parisiens !! 'bécile !!


----------



## benjamin (26 Février 2003)

Oh, la _P_rovince se bouge, attention à nous


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

je suis pas Parisien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je Suis Pontellois-Combalusiens


----------



## benjamin (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je suis pas Parisien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je Suis Pontellois-Combalusiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà le banlieusard qui la ramène


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

c'est pas la banlieu chez moi, c'est la cambrousse


----------



## Fulvio (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait s'il faut sortir tard de l'Albion avec des Ti rue St Catherine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faudrait penser à une protection armée !!
Remarques quand j'habitais au dessus on m'avais prédit que je ne garderais pas mon perfecto longtemps, et, je l'ai toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai trainer un paquet de Samedi soir dans cette rue, et j'ai jamais eu de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Par contre, un soir, avec des potes, on s'est fait agresser sur la Place Bellecour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux venir, si j'ai pas de portable ? Juste en touriste ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai trainer un paquet de Samedi soir dans cette rue, et j'ai jamais eu de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Par contre, un soir, avec des potes, on s'est fait agresser sur la Place Bellecour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux venir, si j'ai pas de portable ? Juste en touriste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah ouais c'est ouvert à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui c'est bien ce que je dis qu'il ne m'est jamais rien arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais un pote c'est fait fendre le crâne il n'y a pas longtemps à coups de barre de fer parce qu'il avait regardé qq en face


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

J'ai habité deux ans à Lyon, rue Neuve et le bruit des griffes des rats qui escaladaient les murs mempêchait de dormir... c'était affreux.. mais je suis parisien et j'ai pas peur.


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2003)

Les rats Lyonnais n'aiment pas les parigos non plus....


ça cé dé bons rats alors


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

çasré po laba ke tora perdu ton chapéu ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

entoukcpôaugomiôyzoronpaslemien


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

entoukcpôaugomiôyzoronpaslemien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours intéressé par une ballade nocturne au parc gerland ??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

toujours intéressé par une ballade nocturne au parc gerland ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Avec Grape ou Girb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 faut voir


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Avec Grape ou Girb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 faut voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

à la chasse aux champignons...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

à la chasse aux champignons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mangez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mangez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mangez moi ahhhhh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2003)

Ca fait peur ce que vous racontez sur ce qui se passe à Lyon. Je sais pas si je vais venir du coup....Massif Central en Force !!


----------



## Laurent_G (26 Février 2003)

Il faut venir il y aura des wifilles et de l'alcool....

j'ai pas d'obligation pour ces dates donc je viens ...

A la semaine prochaine au club LGDM....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Il faut venir il y aura des wifilles et de l'alcool....* 

[/QUOTE]

et des wigarçons aussi ??? narf narf narf
Pas de portable de toute façon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> *A la semaine prochaine au club LGDM....   * 

[/QUOTE]

La Gym Des Neurones ???


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Mais un pote c'est fait fendre le crâne il n'y a pas longtemps à coups de barre de fer parce qu'il avait regardé qq en face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ose pas imaginer ce qu'il aurait pris si il l'avait regardé de travers.


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Il faut venir il y aura des wifilles et de l'alcool....

j'ai pas d'obligation pour ces dates donc je viens ...

A la semaine prochaine au club LGDM....   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai enfin vu ton avatar ! Je le cherchais depuis un moment !

Eh oui Laurent G aussi était là ce soir pour la confrontation réseau ...


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

Au fait Melaure, tu pourrais mettre en ligne quelques photos, non ?
Surtout celles d'hier soir : avec un PowerBook G3, deux IceBook, deux Titanium et un cube ça le faisait non ?


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Au fait Melaure, tu pourrais mettre en ligne quelques photos, non ?
Surtout celles d'hier soir : avec un PowerBook G3, deux IceBook, deux Titanium et un cube ça le faisait non ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu oublies de préciser : 2 Titanium dont un en train de rebooter


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

oncéquancé ?


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * oncéquancé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben je propose les dates suivantes mais je suis ouvert à tout autre proposition !

- Samedi 22 mars
- Samedi 5 avril
- Samedi 12 avril

A vous de me dire ce qui vous convient le mieux...

Il est possible que l'on s'organise pour avoir des locaux plus grand et rien que pour nous avec une connexion ADSL dispo. Mais avant de crier victoire, il faut que Melaure se renseigne.

Si cette solution est réalisable, on mettra en place un réseau AirPort Extreme pour l'occasion. Je me chargerait de la boufaille et des boissons


----------



## Laurent_G (26 Février 2003)

Oui ! on veut voir les photos !!! 
C'est parceque je suis en "gros" plan que tu ne veux pas les montrer  ?


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Au fait Melaure, tu pourrais mettre en ligne quelques photos, non ?
Surtout celles d'hier soir : avec un PowerBook G3, deux IceBook, deux Titanium et un cube ça le faisait non ?





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en occupe aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *
Il est possible que l'on s'organise pour avoir des locaux plus grand et rien que pour nous avec une connexion ADSL dispo. Mais avant de crier victoire, il faut que Melaure se renseigne. * 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'oublie pas !


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Ma page est prête, mais c'est le serveur ftp Wanadoo qui est dans les bras de Morphée ...


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

alors, il va y en avoir une ?? vous la faites à Marseille pour rendre la politesse à Maousse ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2003)

Pourquoi pas dans le Jura, pour éviter à Starbus de prendre le volant ?


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * alors, il va y en avoir une ?? vous la faites à Marseille pour rendre la politesse à Maousse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben le problème c'est qu'on ne pourrait plus l'appeller une AES Lyonnaise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, on va peut-ête disposer des locaux de l'AUG des gônes du mac. Ca serra beaucoup plus grand, et donc en mesure de recevoir vachement plein de bôcoup de gens


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Salut Onra,

je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter à perso-ftp@wanadoo.fr. Ils sont en rade ou je me trompe de site ?


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

C'est en écrivant qu'on s'aperçoit de ses bétises. Que vient faire cette @ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tout de suite ...


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Voilà les photos sont enfin là ! Elles ont étés prises sur 4 soirées dans les locaux que nous prête le Club de la Presse. Nous avons 4 salles et un bar. La grande salle sert aux présentations thématiques (avec projecteur) et les autres à divers ateliers.

Photos Les Gones du Mac


----------



## Onra (27 Février 2003)

Eh bien elles sont pas mal les photos...

Donc voilà, si ça peut donner envie pour la prochaine AES Lyonnaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Juste une petite précision, lors de l'AES il y aura aussi de la boustifaille et de quoi s'abreuver avec une ch'tite mousse


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Ouaip, il y a encore de l'organisation à faire ...


----------



## nekura (28 Février 2003)

Au passage, toujours pas moyen de faire tourner 4x4 evo sous 9.2.2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les dates de l'AES, je suis libre pour les dates proposées en avril.


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Ben je propose les dates suivantes mais je suis ouvert à tout autre proposition !

- Samedi 22 mars
- Samedi 5 avril
- Samedi 12 avril

A vous de me dire ce qui vous convient le mieux...
* 

[/QUOTE]

je peux pas dire quand je peux venir, j'ai peur que macinside en profite pour se défosser...


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * Au passage, toujours pas moyen de faire tourner 4x4 evo sous 9.2.2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas cool ça. Tu vas être obligé de venir avec ton cube !!! On s'amuse bien dans ces courses et je vois la concurrence se rapprocher de mon véhicule ...


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

Au fait mardi  dernier on (Orna, Nekura, Laurent G et moi) a évoqué la possibilité d'organiser un voyage sur Paris pour le 29 Mars. En effet tout seul cela ne m'intéresse pas, mais à 5 dans une voiture, c'est plus rentable ...


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi pas dans le Jura, pour éviter à Starbus de prendre le volant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, Tous à Arbois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oui, Tous à Arbois !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça nous évitera les aterrissages de Faucon Millenium à Lyon


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça nous évitera les aterrissages de Faucon Millenium à Lyon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oui, Tous à Arbois !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ou ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Méfies toi c'est plein de Starbus Café là bas, ils s'ennuient encore plus que les Belges


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

 ils s'ennuient encore plus que les Belges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est sans doute de ce bois là, qu'on fait les meilleures AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vote pour Arbois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lyon a eu sa chance


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ou ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

même de google t'es handicapé ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Est c'est sans doute de ce bois là, qu'on fait les meilleures AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vote pour Arbois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lyon a eu sa chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais toujour pas ou c'est


----------



## maousse (28 Février 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je sais toujour pas ou c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prends donc le bus direction : ligne Maginot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la première à droite


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

burpâ¢


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

ça y est je suis perdu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je sais toujour pas ou c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 







 Tout drouââât éh pis y clique à drouâte


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

j'y suis presque la


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

AES avec Grape,les Mames Grape et Carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soirée couscous (au départ, mais là  'sont tous devant l'iMac)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_je vais me taper le Tiramitsu tout seul_


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * AES avec Grape,les Mames Grape et Carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soirée couscous (au départ, mais là  'sont tous devant l'iMac)* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens , j'ai la même tablette ...


----------



## Grape (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * AES avec Grape,les Mames Grape et Carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soirée couscous (au départ, mais là  'sont tous devant l'iMac)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais me taper le Tiramitsu tout seul











[/QUOTE] Rentrés à bon port après un énorme effort de Grape  (Mme. Grape est un peu lourde quand même)





. 
Merci encore pour cette agrèable soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  Rentrés à bon port après un énorme effort de Grape  (Mme. Grape est un peu lourde quand même)





. 
Merci encore pour cette agrèable soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait pas Grape qui manque un peu d'exercice plutôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Que du plat (prêts pour l'AES Belge en velo les Grape)
Merci à vous


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Lyon a eu sa chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas grave on aura plus à boire !!!

Bon si on posait une date ?


----------



## kamkil (2 Mars 2003)

Yen a qui font du covoiturage au départ de Paris? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si il reste de la place je suis partant sinon je vous laisse vous amuser tt seul, na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je veux bien cotiser pour le voyage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le Wi-Fi dans le bar c'est cool mais c'est pas capital à mon avis: les AES c'est pas fait pour poster aux autres dans le bar alors qu'on les a en face de soit


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * AES avec Grape,les Mames Grape et Carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soirée couscous (au départ, mais là  'sont tous devant l'iMac)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais me taper le Tiramitsu tout seul













* 

[/QUOTE]

mais qui est qui ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Yen a qui font du covoiturage au départ de Paris? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est conseillé quand on voit le prix du train ...


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Yen a qui font du covoiturage au départ de Paris? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si il reste de la place je suis partant sinon je vous laisse vous amuser tt seul, na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je veux bien cotiser pour le voyage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le Wi-Fi dans le bar c'est cool mais c'est pas capital à mon avis: les AES c'est pas fait pour poster aux autres dans le bar alors qu'on les a en face de soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense (tiens ?!) que le mieux serait déjà de trouver une date, non ?


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2003)

Bon alors on repart du bon pied. Pour l'AES Lyonnaise, quelle date vous convient le mieux :

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1046711959Onra">


*Date de l'AES Lyonnaise*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Samedi 22 mars
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Samedi 5 avril
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Samedi 12 avril
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Autre...
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * AES avec Grape,les Mames Grape et Carab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soirée couscous (au départ, mais là  'sont tous devant l'iMac)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais me taper le Tiramitsu tout seul













* 

[/QUOTE]

grapounet !! arrête les kebabs !!


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Bon alors on repart du bon pied. Pour l'AES Lyonnaise, quelle date vous convient le mieux :


Date de l'AES Lyonnaise*
Samedi 22 mars
Samedi 5 avril
Samedi 12 avril
Autre...
"Valider le vote"

   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]
Le vote à l'air d'être terminé


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2003)

Ben pourquoi tu dis ça ???


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ben pourquoi tu dis ça ???





* 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que plus personne ne vote...


----------



## Onra (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Parce que plus personne ne vote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as voté ?
Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'activité en ce moment sur les forums ceci explique peut-être cela !

Peut-être que si je met un vote sur la marque de bière à acheter en priorité pour cette AES ça va les faire revenir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

je viens de voter mes petits poulets ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, enfin pour nous puisqu'on est 2 c'est ce week end qui serait interessant mais bon....

Après ca sera trop chaud pour nous.....(examen de fin d'année, stage, ttavail....)

une autre fois peut-être alors....


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

T'as voté ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
bien sûr que j'ai voté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'activité en ce moment sur les forums ceci explique peut-être cela ! * 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai bizzarement la même impression... mais ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *Peut-être que si je met un vote sur la marque de bière à acheter en priorité pour cette AES ça va les faire revenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
la moins chère mais la meilleure :
valstar


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * je viens de voter mes petits poulets ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi, enfin pour nous puisqu'on est 2 c'est ce week end qui serait interessant mais bon....

Après ca sera trop chaud pour nous.....(examen de fin d'année, stage, ttavail....)

une autre fois peut-être alors....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu bosses le samedi ?
Tu peux passer nous voir ne serait-ce qu'un quart d'heure si tu veux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors on se motive et on vote !!!


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
la moins chère mais la meilleure :
valstar



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais pas si c'est avec ça qu'on va les faire revenir !!!


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ben pourquoi tu dis ça ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand on vote on ne voit pas les résultats. il faut revenir au sondage ...


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Quand on vote on ne voit pas les résultats. il faut revenir au sondage ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors Melaure, t'as voté ?


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu bosses le samedi ?
Tu peux passer nous voir ne serait-ce qu'un quart d'heure si tu veux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors on se motive et on vote !!!





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis ça durera aussi dans la soirée ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu bosses le samedi ?
Tu peux passer nous voir ne serait-ce qu'un quart d'heure si tu veux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1/4 d'heure pour 3 heures de route çà fait pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas que je ne veuille pas mais ....
C'est con parce qu'on vient ce week end en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais s'il y a une bonne ame pour m'emmener (enfin nous emmener) je veux bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Départ Clermont-Ferrand !!
Y a quelqu'un du coin qui y va ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
1/4 d'heure pour 3 heures de route çà fait pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas que je ne veuille pas mais ....
C'est con parce qu'on vient ce week end en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce we je suis à la neineige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Mais s'il y a une bonne ame pour m'emmener (enfin nous emmener) je veux bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Départ Clermont-Ferrand !!
Y a quelqu'un du coin qui y va ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux réceptionner à la gare, si ça peut aider...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Je peux réceptionner à la gare, si ça peut aider...
* 

[/QUOTE]

On pourrait en effet faire un charter ...


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

Ben y'a pas l'air d'y avoir beaucoup de gens motivés on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors qu'est-ce qui vous arrive ? Z'avez peur de venir à une AES maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est la Valster qui fait cet effet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS : Ceux qui ont voté _Autre_ y pourrait pas dire quelle date vous préfèreriez


----------



## maousse (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ben y'a pas l'air d'y avoir beaucoup de gens motivés on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]J'ai du mal à me motiver une deuxième fois, je sais pas pourquoi... Je serais bien venu, dans l'idée, pourtant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ben y'a pas l'air d'y avoir beaucoup de gens motivés on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors qu'est-ce qui vous arrive ? Z'avez peur de venir à une AES maintenant ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Si si on est motivé !!!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ceux qui ont voté Autre y pourrait pas dire quelle date vous préfèreriez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Autre que celle proposée (un poil plus tard, mais pas pendant les partiels et avant Noël ca serait bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Non sérieusement je ne sais pas (d'où mon vote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ma venue dépend d'une chose.....

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
On pourrait en effet faire un charter ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ! Alors je lance la suggestion à nos amis de la région Auvergne : y a-t-il des personnes interessées pour une AES à Lyon ? Si oui, on pourrait faire du covoiturage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans çà, ma venue est plus qu'incertaine....


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà ! Alors je lance la suggestion à nos amis de la région Auvergne : y a-t-il des personnes interessées pour une AES à Lyon ? Si oui, on pourrait faire du covoiturage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans çà, ma venue est plus qu'incertaine....  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu montes à Paris je peux te descendre


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * J'ai du mal à me motiver une deuxième fois, je sais pas pourquoi... Je serais bien venu, dans l'idée, pourtant...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et si je te réserve ta bière préférée, bien fraîche


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Et si je te réserve ta bière préférée, bien fraîche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Lui aussi, c'est la Valstar ?


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

Moi je préfère ça :


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Moi c'est celle la (une irelandaise !) que j'apprécie beaucoup : 







Et je la stocke car je ne suis pas sur d'en trouver fréquement ...


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Moi c'est celle la (une irelandaise !) que j'apprécie beaucoup : 







Et je la stocke car je ne suis pas sur d'en trouver fréquement ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Faut aimer la mousse


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Elle a l'air de "remonter" comme la guinness...

Au fait c'est quoi AES ?


----------



## Laurent_G (4 Mars 2003)

une AES c'est une Apple Expo Sauvage... 
ou une Autorisation Explicite de se Saouler...
ou une Ambulance Emergeant Subitement...


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Elle a l'air de "remonter" comme la guinness...

Au fait c'est quoi AES ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une rencontre de macusers heureux de partager ensemble une p'tite mousse, de discuter de tout et de rien et surtout de parler de leur sujet favoris....


----------



## melmor (4 Mars 2003)

et ça commence à quelle heure ?
moi, je sais jamais à l'avance si je bosse ou non le samedi ! donc je peux pas trop donner de dates....


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une rencontre de macusers heureux de partager ensemble une p'tite mousse, de discuter de tout et de rien et surtout de parler de leur sujet favoris....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Une caisse de mousse !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Une caisse de mousse !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais que vient faire Maousse dans cette histoire ?


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

Euh je poste juste pour dire que ça y est... je viens d'attendre le millier de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir fêter ça à l'AES !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Euh je poste juste pour dire que ça y est... je viens d'attendre le millier de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir fêter ça à l'AES !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo !! Tiens pour féter çà je t'ai amener un petit cadeau 

J'en profite également pour poser une petite question à nos amis lyonnais : quel bon petit resto me conseillez vous à Lyon (plutôt dans le vieux Lyon) pour pas trop cher non plus (mes moyens financiers sont plutôt faibles en ce moment) genre 25 ? par personne.... Merci de m'aider (c'est pour samedi là !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon comme je crois que çà ne marche pas, j'en rajoute une autre


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

Tes liens ne fonctionnent pas car l'accès est "interdit" !!!

Pour un p'tit resto pas cher de spécialités lyonnaise je te conseille :

La Traboulerie    
58 r Mercière 69002 LYON

C'est un p'tit bouiboui qui ne paye pas de mine mais qui est très bon et pas cher. Attention, ce resto ne prends pas les réservations et il est tout petit. Donc soit tu y vas assez tôt, soit tu fais la "queue" en attendant que des convives aient terminé leur assiette !


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

cinq votants c'est limite lamantable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vote


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Euh je poste juste pour dire que ça y est... je viens d'attendre le millier de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir fêter ça à l'AES !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitations pour tes 4 chiffres !!! Je te souhaite plein de Macs !!!


----------



## Onra (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * cinq votants c'est limite lamantable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vote * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout d'un coup ça se réveille !
On est rendu à six votes


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

On ne peux même pas voter deux fois !!!


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * cinq votants c'est limite lamantable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vote * 

[/QUOTE]

six votants c'est limite lamantable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vote


----------



## Onra (6 Mars 2003)

Y'aurait pas un admin ou un modérateur qui pourrait accrocher ce sujet, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Pour ça, il faut l'appeller !


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Y'aurait pas un admin ou un modérateur qui pourrait accrocher ce sujet, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Pas besoin de rolleyer des yeux comme ça, il suffit de demander.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et effectivement, un message privé est la façon la plus rapide


----------



## Onra (6 Mars 2003)

Merci !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Bien enfin pour l'instant peu de volontaires ...


----------



## huexley (6 Mars 2003)

a voté


----------



## Lohuli (9 Mars 2003)

Vous allez tous pouvoir rire grassement, prêts ?
C'est quoi une AES ?
Un peu moins fort, je vous entends d'ici.
Sinon, pour le resto, il y a aussi le comptoir du boeuf, rue du même nom dans le 5ème.


----------



## Onra (10 Mars 2003)

Ben une AES, c'est une Apple Expo Sauvage. C'est l'occasion pour les membres du forum de se rencontrer et de se parler de vive voix.

En général, ça se passe dans un bar. C'est pour ça que je proposait l'Albion car en plus le bar propose un service internet via un point d'accès wifi.
Mais cette fois-ci, ça va peut-être changer car nous devrions pouvoir profiter des locaux des gones du mac, l'AUG Lyonnaise.

voilà, sinon lis les sujets qui traite des AES et tu en apprendra un peu plus...


----------



## Onra (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> * Bien enfin pour l'instant peu de volontaires ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens de consulter les votes et nous en sommes a 32 votants. Le 12 avril semble etre la date qui soit de loin la plus votee.


----------



## huexley (10 Mars 2003)

en plus vous pourrez me ramener des cadeaux , je suis du 15


----------



## Onra (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * en plus vous pourrez me ramener des cadeaux , je suis du 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que tu préfères : un iPod ou un AluBook 17" ?


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * en plus vous pourrez me ramener des cadeaux , je suis du 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut pas fêter les anniversaires trop tôt ...


----------



## huexley (11 Mars 2003)

j'ai deja le iPod  c est trop dommage


----------



## Onra (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * j'ai deja le iPod  c est trop dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'essaierai d'amener des bougies


----------



## huexley (11 Mars 2003)

ca va pas poser de pb avec le Al ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * en plus vous pourrez me ramener des cadeaux , je suis du 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je suis plutot du 17  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est la semaine pro.......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

Un 15" pour Huexley, un 17" pour Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Présentez vous de la part de Melaure à la FNAC sans oublier vos coupons:

"histoire de vendeurs FNAC"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne chance


----------



## Onra (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Un 15" pour Huexley, un 17" pour Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Présentez vous de la part de Melaure à la FNAC sans oublier vos coupons:

"histoire de vendeurs FNAC"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce qu'il faut leur lire une des histoires inscrite sur les coupons ???


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

lol* et mes coupons de la 10.1 ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

Justement j'en reviens de la FNAC (Bellecour) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour tout dire j'en suis à mon 4ème alu 12",et, ils sont quand même bien cool !

C'est vraiment un problème la finition de ces machines, bon j'éspère garder celui là


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est souvent le cas avec les nouveaux modèles...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Justement j'en reviens de la FNAC (Bellecour) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour tout dire j'en suis à mon 4ème alu 12",et, ils sont quand même bien cool !

C'est vraiment un problème la finition de ces machines, bon j'éspère garder celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On comprend mieux pourquoi ils les vendent si cher, leurs bécanes, apple...


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Un 15" pour Huexley, un 17" pour Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Présentez vous de la part de Melaure à la FNAC sans oublier vos coupons:

"histoire de vendeurs FNAC"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhé, il va falloir que je continue à garnir le thread ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On comprend mieux pourquoi ils les vendent si cher, leurs bécanes, apple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire que c'est ma faute


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux dire que c'est ma faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Une enquête est en cours...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Une enquête est en cours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'hésite pour un 5 ème , je vous préviens dès que j'arrête


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux dire que c'est ma faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu ...


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

J'hésite pour un 5 ème , je vous préviens dès que j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Après il n'y a plus de stock pour les autres ...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

J'hésite pour un 5 ème , je vous préviens dès que j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils commencent à avoir des doutes à partir de combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Après il n'y a plus de stock pour les autres ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui soit, mais je leur évite les machines mal finies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grape est témoin c'est pas du pipo...  

En fait ce que j'aimerai c'est tomber sur celui qu'ils ont réussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ils commencent à avoir des doutes à partir de combien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'y vais molo, 1 chez Apple(commandé le 7/01) , 3 à la FNAC (1 il y a 1 mois, 2 aujourd'hui) que je déballe sur place,ça m'évite de partir avec...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

En fait ce que j'aimerai c'est tomber sur celui qu'ils ont réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour le casser et le ramener encore une fois...?!


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

et quels sont les défauts ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

pour le casser et le ramener encore une fois...?!










* 

[/QUOTE]

Pffff même pas vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(J'voudrais pas dire mais ils ont l'air trés habitués avec le 12")


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * 

et quels sont les défauts ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il perd ses poils !!


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

pour le casser et le ramener encore une fois...?!










* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est fort, il arrive à les casser avant de les débaler ...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il est fort, il arrive à les casser avant de les débaler ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
En  tombant dessus, c'est pas compliqué, tout le monde peut le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> *





et quels sont les défauts ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

 <ul type="square">  [*]La batterie qui joint mal  [*]La coque de la partie basse déformée  [*]Dalle LCD trop serrée à priori (voir Ecran 12" à PowerBook)  [*]Certains ne sont pas plats dessous et donc pas stables  [*]Le capot joint mal avec les parties Airport et a du jeu  [*]Trackpad récalcitrant  [*]Les jointures entres les diverses parties de la coque mal finies  [/list] 

Mais il faut reconnaitre que la config/prix est superbe (édition spéciale) que la machine est trés silencieuse,
vu que c'est une bombe à coté de mon Ti 667, j'ai décidé de remettre le couvert.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

 <ul type="square">  [*]La batterie qui joint mal  [*]La coque de la partie basse déformée  [*]Dalle LCD trop serrée à priori (voir Ecran 12" à PowerBook)  [*]Certains ne sont pas plats dessous et donc pas stables  [*]Le capot joint mal avec les parties Airport et a du jeu  [*]Trackpad récalcitrant  [*]Les jointures entres les diverses parties de la coque mal finies  [/list] 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour résumé, il fuit un peu de partout.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pour résumer, il fuit un peu de partout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas encore essayé la biére 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais le formater ,je verrais bien si je m'habitue à ce "petit" défaut d'écran.


----------



## Onra (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas encore essayé la biére 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais le formater ,je verrais bien si je m'habitue à ce "petit" défaut d'écran.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pourras venir avec à l'AES, j'en ai pas encore vu un de mes yeux vu !


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu pourras venir avec à l'AES, j'en ai pas encore vu un de mes yeux vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour ça, faudrait que la fnac refasse son stock.


----------



## grenoble (12 Mars 2003)

Une adresse resto si vous cherchez toujours:
La Francotte, juste sur la place des Célestins, dans le 2ème donc.
ambiance très sympa, on mange trrrèsss bien, y a un étage pour être peinard en collectivité, y font des soirées jazz si ça en branche, et vue sur la place des Célestins qui commence à fleurir en avril.
je n'ai aucune action là-bas, juste le plaisir d'y manger de temps en temps.


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu pourras venir avec à l'AES, j'en ai pas encore vu un de mes yeux vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui qu'on voit de près cette horreur ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Oui qu'on voit de près cette horreur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de moi que tu parles


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

C'est de moi que tu parles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

à propos mon carabounet, je te préviendrais quand nous viendrons sur Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu pourras prévenir les joyeuses Grape et Gribouille et leurs animaux de compagnie respectifs : Joce, mame carabe et la petite folle passive à petite boule bleu qui fait schmouiiiiiiiik schmouiiiiik de girbi ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Pour l'AES, les détails et la date ne sont pas encore règlés ...

Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ... (déjà une bonne quarantaine)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

 je te préviendrais quand nous viendrons sur Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu pourras prévenir les joyeuses Grape et Gribouille et leurs animaux de compagnie respectifs : Joce, mame carabe et la petite folle passive à petite boule bleu qui fait schmouiiiiiiiik schmouiiiiik de girbi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Yesss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour les restos j'ai de de meilleures adresses que celles que j'ai vu ici même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors on va connaitre Mlle......


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * Une adresse resto si vous cherchez toujours:
La Francotte, juste sur la place des Célestins, dans le 2ème donc.
ambiance très sympa, on mange trrrèsss bien, y a un étage pour être peinard en collectivité, y font des soirées jazz si ça en branche, et vue sur la place des Célestins qui commence à fleurir en avril.
je n'ai aucune action là-bas, juste le plaisir d'y manger de temps en temps.   * 

[/QUOTE]






 merci pour l adresse


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Le censeur est passé ! Plus de blagues !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Revenons donc à l'AES. Il va falloir rescencer les intéressés.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Yesss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour les restos j'ai de de meilleures adresses que celles que j'ai vu ici même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors on va connaitre Mlle...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... va savoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les restos, c'est sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs tu as toute ma confiance mon carabounetti !!


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par maousse


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *avant de parler de censure, va chercher la définition de ce mot dans le dictionnaire et profites-en pour chercher la définition de "petitesse d'esprit"...
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en profiterais aussi pour regarder "sens de l'humour et parisien" ainsi que "bon joueur" ...


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par maousse


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

C'était parti sur un simple petit délire non méchant mais bon t'es moins fair-play que les belges et les suisses ... En plus on parlais seulement du rayon infos à l'origine ... Et si ça peut te faire plaisir je ne met plus les pieds à la FNAC pour acheter du matos infos vu que certains concurrents sont, eux, intéréssés par ce qu'ils vendent ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le plus bête c'est que je ne voulais pas que tu tombes dessus à l'improviste ou que tu t'en prennes à un des autres posteurs (j'ai mis un lien exprès quand je t'ai vu arriver). Et j'ai réussi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce rendez-vous sur le forum des raleurs pour continuer ...


----------



## Grape (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Yesss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour les restos j'ai de de meilleures adresses que celles que j'ai vu ici même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors on va connaitre Mlle...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Et les kebabs, elle aime les kebabs ? Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

Une écrasante majorité ayant voté pour le *Samedi 12 avril* la date est donc fixée !

Il reste juste à préciser le lieu. J'indiquerai un peu plus tard l'endroit exact où se passera l'AES. En tout cas elle sera à Lyon (ça c'est pour les p'tits malins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Pour le soir, je propose de terminer la soirée au resto. Donc si vous avez des adresses je suis preneur. Je mettrai en place une liste pour ceux qui veulent diner au resto. Sinon, si certains ont besoin de couchage, qu'ils me le disent assez tôt pour l'organisation.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par maousse * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop trop classe !!
je vais l'encadrer celui-là.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Une écrasante majorité ayant voté pour le Samedi 12 avril la date est donc fixée !
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère que j'aurais une réponse rapide ...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Trop trop classe !!
je vais l'encadrer celui-là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi ! C'est une première en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Moi aussi ! C'est une première en ce qui me concerne !  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'hésite entre la punaise ou le cadre renaissance...


----------



## Onra (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par maousse * 

[/QUOTE]

Le modérateur s'est fait modéré


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Le modérateur s'est fait modéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois ...


Venez participer à l'AES Lyonnaise ...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Le modérateur s'est fait modéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est mon deuxième plus beau jour sur MacG


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est mon deuxième plus beau jour sur MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te comprend, bonpat !


----------



## maousse (14 Mars 2003)

La foule des lésés chroniques se réveille, quel bonheur ! Ils tiennent leur vengeance....


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

_guiliguiliguili_


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Faut pas exagérer ...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par maousse * 

[/QUOTE]

merci timousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore heureux que j'ai ton phone quand le pc plante !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne m'excuse aucunement mélauré de ce que je disais. quand tu auras du respect pour le travail d'autrui, nous en reparlerons, je ne tenais pas à ce que mon post détériore plus la mauvaise ambiance du forum.

et pour sieur 'tanplan, j'ai vraiment demandé à maousse d'éditer mon post et j'avais parié sur ta réaction, comme certains de tes amis, tu es très prévisible.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Je te comprend, bonpat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

S'il y en a deux qui pouvait se comprendre, c'est sur vous vous êtes trouvés


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Je te comprend, p'tit scarabée !


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

et pour sieur 'tanplan, j'ai vraiment demandé à maousse d'éditer mon post et j'avais parié sur ta réaction, comme certains de tes amis, tu es très prévisible.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en voudrais trop TROP TROP  de te décevoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux continuer, ton avenir est tout tracé.
Place Clichy ça marche bien aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










**** *MONSIEUR ALEM* ****
* GRAND  VOYANT  MEDIUM *
Féticheur le plus connu de la planète.
Il vient à votre secour plus fort que jamais.
Grâce à ses dons de naissance il vous aidera
à résoudre vos problèmes. Par la magie noire
sans faire de tort ni de mal. Problèmes dans
la famille : Bonheur, Chance, Amour, 
désenvoûtement physique et moral, protection,
affaire, etc...
*APPORTER UNE PHOTO OU UN OBJET*
_Ce qui compte, c'est la confiance et de bons résultats _
Je travaille n'importe quelles difficultés ! J'enlève le mal qui vous suit !
Spécialité du couple ! Affection retrouvée, fidélité de l'épouse.
Amour, retour au foyer de la personne aimée, mariage.
Puissance sexuelle. Obésité. Attraction de clientèle pour vendeur.
Chance, succès examens, permis de conduire.
Travail par correspondance : enveloppe timbrée + date de naissance et photo...
*PAIEMENT AVANT RÉSULTAT*
_Reçoit 7 jours sur 7, de 15h à 15h15_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je te comprend, p'tit scarabée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Est ce que tu prends l'accent Gaullien tremblant venant de l'intérieur pour le dire ?


----------



## Onra (14 Mars 2003)

J'ai rien compris à vote histoire là... Comme d'habitude j'arrive trop tard et je ne vois que les messages effacés. Y'a un pbm quelque part ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors moi je dis : JE VOUS AIME TOUS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous êtes tous beau, intelligent ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et tout le monde il est  content d'être ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Alors ça y'est on est plus faché  ???


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * J'ai rien compris à vote histoire là... Comme d'habitude j'arrive trop tard et je ne vois que les messages effacés. Y'a un pbm quelque part ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors moi je dis : JE VOUS AIME TOUS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous êtes tous beau, intelligent ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et tout le monde il est  content d'être ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Alors ça y'est on est plus faché  ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons que tu as su t'esquiver au bon moment (avant l'abordage !!!)


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2003)

Bon l'aprem on ira prendre un verre au café de la FNAC Bellecour dans l'allégresse générale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et on ira démonter planete saturn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je déconne le gars qui s'occupe du rayon Mac est passionné par ses pommes c est cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * (je déconne le gars qui s'occupe du rayon Mac est passionné par ses pommes c est cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y est plus !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Bon l'aprem on ira prendre un verre au café de la FNAC Bellecour dans l'allégresse générale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et on ira démonter planete saturn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je déconne le gars qui s'occupe du rayon Mac est passionné par ses pommes c est cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une AES ou un lynchage ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est une AES ou un lynchage ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Lyonnais


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

nouvelle opération : aider mackie et alem a venir a l'aes


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

C'est Lyonnais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


ils sont fou ces lyonnais


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * nouvelle opération : aider mackie et alem a venir a l'aes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment peut-on vous aider ?


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

un p'tit financement serai le bienvenu


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un p'tit financement serai le bienvenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour le transport ?
Parce que bonpat proposait de faire du covoiturage il me semble...

En plus, il connais assez bien Lyon pour y avoir habité !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

il parait que ça voiture n'a que 2 places


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il parait que ça voiture n'a que 2 places  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca serait bien qu'il puisse confirmer... BONPAT !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, comment voulez-vous venir, en train ?


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

si ta des billers oui


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si ta des billers oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, déjà le mieux c'est de réserver les billets pour en avoir à bas prix et de les payer juste avant le voyage.

En attendant, on va ouvrir une liste pour les donateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peux-tu regarder le prix des billets pour avoir une idée du montant à obtenir ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Ca serait bien qu'il puisse confirmer... BONPAT !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, comment voulez-vous venir, en train ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

On m'appelle, je suis là ! 

Je ne sais même pas quand elle a lieu la lyonnaise.
Y a bien longtemps que je ne lis plus le thread. 300 pages pour choisir une date ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut que je vois avec les vacances de Pâques (j'ai 4 enfants) mais je crois que ma femme part avec eux sans moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un a une info la dessus ça m'intéresse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'ai plusieurs voitures.. (il restera surtout une 205 un peu vieille mais qui roule)


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

Louez un minibus ! (avec minime)


----------



## rillettes (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Il faut que je vois avec les vacances de Pâques (j'ai 4 enfants) mais je crois que ma femme part avec eux sans moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un a une info la dessus ça m'intéresse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme. Je passe prendre ta femme et tes gosses le samedi matin, on les déposes à midi chez tes beaux parents et après - direction le sud !!


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme. Je passe prendre ta femme et tes gosses le samedi matin, on les déposes à midi chez tes beaux parents et après - direction le sud !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Tu déposes mes enfants au cimetière ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Non je déconne, j't'ai bien eu


----------



## Onra (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On m'appelle, je suis là ! 

Je ne sais même pas quand elle a lieu la lyonnaise.
* 

[/QUOTE]

-&gt; le *samedi 12 avril*...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Y a bien longtemps que je ne lis plus le thread. 300 pages pour choisir une date ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça la démocratie


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme. Je passe prendre ta femme et tes gosses le samedi matin, on les déposes à midi chez tes beaux parents et après - direction le sud !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est louche tout ça ! Je vais appeller le juge des enfants ...


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * guiliguiliguili



* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est-ce que t'es drôle ma pôvre fille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu fais encore le tapin du côté de Pigalle à ton âge ?


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est louche tout ça ! Je vais appeller le juge des enfants ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout si tu confies tes enfants à une tafiole pareille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me diras, tu fais un peu joyeuse décatie aussi ma mélaurette parfum pissetache...


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr /> * 

surtout si tu confies tes enfants à une tafiole pareille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

en plus d'être une girouette schizophrène... (des 4 roues de sa touinego pissetache ôssssssi)


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Alors le glaviot... On nous fait une nouvelle crise de ménopause ?


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Alors RG... On nous fait une nouvelle crise de ménopause ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/quote]

(il se marre derrière) ma pauvre fille... il m'a montré des photos, t'es bien arrangée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il s'appelle Rémi G. le petit alèm : tu peux le dire, il n'y a pas de secrets. 

je m'appelle XXX et je suis fidèle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas comme toi, chienne baveuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

bon, puisqu'on en est aux confidences, t'as l'air bien lamentable à t'exciter sur ton clavier et à baver avec les hyènes (je dis ça mais j'en connais aucune intimement). 

à part ça, t'es dépucelé maintenant ?


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Alors le glaviot... * 

[/QUOTE]

dans le genre, tu en fais une belle, tu pourras toujours appeler les modérateurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maousse va être content.

les administrateurs apprécieront. (comme tu es du genre moucharde, je ferais ma moucharde et demie)


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Et donneur de leçons avec ça ? Je t'écoute, je suis tout ouïe...


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

ouvre plus grand les oreilles


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ouvre plus grand les oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
dans la famille des nuisibles, je voudrais le nain baveur : you're welcome.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

tu te parle a toi même maintenant ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
dans la famille des nuisibles, je voudrais le nain baveur : you're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu nous montres encore tous tes talents d'humaniste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N. n'est pas un spécimen de beauté mais au moins en ce qui le concerne la générosité vient du coeur pas de l'intérêt qu'il trouve à une relation.

(pour Gargamel, nous te remercions pour cette soirée mais la prochaine fois tu payes !!  sale Arabe !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Mouahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_C'est bien connu, le 'tanplan n'a pas d'ami, il est vénal et arriviste, c'est une vieille tafiole pas fréquentable..._










C'est pour dire, on se demande même pourquoi tu t'abaisses encore à lui envoyer des messages... Mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une "chose" pareille, c'est innomable...


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mouahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















C'est bien connu, le 'tanplan n'a pas d'ami, il est vénal et ariviste, c'est une vieille tafiole pas fréquentable...










C'est pour dire, on se demande même pourquoi tu t'abaisses encore à lui envoyer des messages... Mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une "chose" pareille, c'est innomable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

vieille, je ne dirais pas ça. t'es encore pas mal pour ton âge, tu peux encore faire les quais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ah, oui, je réponds. J'aime bien être encore plus con sur ces forums que de nature.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
ah, oui, je réponds. J'aime bien être encore plus con sur ces forums que de nature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si ça peut te rassurer, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas, la différence n'est pas visible à l'oeil nu.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si ça peut te rassurer, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas, la différence n'est pas visible à l'oeil nu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ce n'est pas ce que tu disais avant... ce qui prouve bien ton hypocrisie... 

c'est marrant ça, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je te laisse, pense à te trouver du taf, lapin. ça joue... 

Ficelle attend !! m'enferme pas !!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Ficelle attend !! m'enferme pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

tes chez ficelle ? tu le prend quand le G4 donc ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ce n'est pas ce que tu disais avant... ce qui prouve bien ton hypocrisie... 

c'est marrant ça, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On t'aurait menti ? À l'insu de ton plein gré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vraiment trop injuste !!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

bizarre a force de vous je me rememort ce vieux proverbe

_qui aime bien chatti bien_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bizarre a force de vous je me rememort ce vieux proverbe

qui aime bien chatti bien



* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ça fait pas trop mal, de se rememordre ? mouarff


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bizarre a force de vous je me rememort ce vieux proverbe

qui aime bien chatti bien



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais parti du CCC (Comité Contre les Chats) ?


----------



## Onra (17 Mars 2003)

Bon les gars, y faut qu'on se cotise pour faire venir Mackie et Alèm à Lyon...

Pour 2 personnes en période normale, Aller/Retour, il faut compter 200 euros. Peut-être un peu moins en choississant assez finement les horaires !

Donc je commence une liste pour financer ce voyage (je place les deux concernés dans la liste pour éviter de faire des jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

* Macinside
* Alèm
* Onra

...


Alors des mécènes ?


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

C'est le tarif en train de marchandise ?

Enfin avec ce que tu payes en impôts tu peux être mécène !


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On t'aurait menti ? À l'insu de ton plein gré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vraiment trop injuste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je me suis toujours demandé sur quoi étaient empalées les girouettes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour mon Mackounet : je suis reparti de chez Ficelle parce qu'on redoute le pinot au printemps. Mais je reviens dès qu'il faut passer la deuxième couche et dès que... enfin bref, tu sais de quoi je parle. je te fais moults bisous mon pti rat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé les gars mais je viendrais à Lyon en dehors des AES.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * qu'on redoute le pinot au printemps. * 

[/QUOTE]

attention au jeu de mot niveau blague carambar


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

attention au jeu de mot niveau blague carambar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bah tu sais... quand tu vois 5 personnes dans la journée...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
désolé les gars mais je viendrais à Lyon en dehors des AES.   * 

[/QUOTE]

surtout que des AES à Lyon, c'est plutot rare non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis, j'ai surtout envie de voir Gribi, Carabe et Grape en privé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(désolé les autres et surtout Onra, je déserte un peu le milieu mac en ce moment)


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

je veux voir gribouille


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah bah tu sais... quand tu vois 5 personnes dans la journée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu sait moi quand je vois mes 50 machines


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je veux voir gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  faudrait que je le rappelle tiens. Girbi, je t'appelle ce ouikinde ?


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu sait moi quand je vois mes 50 machines   * 

[/QUOTE]

-1 !!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  faudrait que je le rappelle tiens. Girbi, je t'appelle ce ouikinde ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


surtout pour faire la photo souvenir


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


surtout pour faire la photo souvenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu comptes faire des trucs cochons avec lui ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

j'ai rien dit moi


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai rien dit moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi non plus !!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

c'est un état second a la suite d'une crise de gribouille


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Bon les gars, y faut qu'on se cotise pour faire venir Mackie et Alèm à Lyon...

Pour 2 personnes en période normale, Aller/Retour, il faut compter 200 euros. Peut-être un peu moins en choississant assez finement les horaires !

Donc je commence une liste pour financer ce voyage (je place les deux concernés dans la liste pour éviter de faire des jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

* Macinside
* Alèm
* Onra

...


Alors des mécènes ?





* 

[/QUOTE]Si yen a un qui veut bien me rembourser mon voyage de l'autre fois.... je prends...


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2003)

non, c'était un plaisir de claquer ces 30 euros finalement...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * non, c'était un plaisir de claquer ces 30 euros finalement...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Gribouille a baissé ses tarifs à la nuit ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2003)

et ça fait mal ?


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Gribouille a baissé ses tarifs à la nuit ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]c'est un professionnel du transport ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Mars 2003)

... touss touss ... humm humm ...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ... touss touss ... humm humm ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je me disais aussi... 

c'est un sujet es-spécial toubarvert ?


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

surtout que des AES à Lyon, c'est plutot rare non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis, j'ai surtout envie de voir Gribi, Carabe et Grape en privé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(désolé les autres et surtout Onra, je déserte un peu le milieu mac en ce moment)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Bon ben c'est comme tu veux... j'aurai essayé quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas pour les autres, ça tiens toujours !!!

Au fait, Mackie tu veux venir ou pas


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * non, c'était un plaisir de claquer ces 30 euros finalement...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que le voyage t'a coûté ?

Et cette fois-ci, tu vas venir ?


----------



## vnsullivan (19 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis un petit nouveau. Alors je ne dis pas que je ne veux pas venir parce que je suis timide, mais en tous les cas il va falloir me motiver...
Pourrait-on m'expliquer en quoi consiste ce genre de manifestations?
De plus, pensez-vous que la rue Sainte-Catherine, un samedi soir, soit un bon lieu de rendez-vous? N'est-ce pas un peu glauque en bas des pentes, là-bas?

vn


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

Vernon Sullivan est timide ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,
De plus, pensez-vous que la rue Sainte-Catherine, un samedi soir, soit un bon lieu de rendez-vous? N'est-ce pas un peu glauque en bas des pentes, là-bas?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'emblerait que ce soit plutôt vers Ainay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quel contraste !!! 




En tout cas ce sera sous l'égide d'une Sainte


----------



## Onra (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * De plus, pensez-vous que la rue Sainte-Catherine, un samedi soir, soit un bon lieu de rendez-vous? N'est-ce pas un peu glauque en bas des pentes, là-bas?
* 

[/QUOTE]

L'AES sera fera probablement dans les locaux des gônes du mac qui se trouve place Bellecour... Donc pas de souci de se côté là.


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

L'AES sera fera probablement dans les locaux des gônes du mac qui se trouve place Bellecour... Donc pas de souci de se côté là.





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'attend encore l'autorisation ...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

L'AES sera fera probablement dans les locaux des gônes du mac qui se trouve place Bellecour... * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi le rapport avec une AES alors ?  où est le sauvage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(non, mais bon, une aes ailleurs que dans un bar... j'en rigole encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Onra (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi le rapport avec une AES alors ?  où est le sauvage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(non, mais bon, une aes ailleurs que dans un bar... j'en rigole encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne viens pas de toute façon alors de quoi tu te mêles


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ne viens pas de toute façon alors de quoi tu te mêles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

je dis ça comme ça... ça va être dur de battre mon record d'AES... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ficelle peut-être ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

Tu veux qu'on te donne une médaille ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu veux qu'on te donne une médaille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non, je n'accepte que les décorations grenouillères... non mais.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

ta des grenouilles en rabes ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ta des grenouilles en rabes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

demande à ficelle, c'est mon fournisseur !!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

a bon ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'avais pas compris ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

t'avais pas compris ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut pas trop lui en demander au mackie


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

surtout quand ça fait 3 nuits que je dort avec mon G4 qui tourne


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

c'est pas de notre faute si t'es assez idiot pour dormir avec ton G4 ... on comprend qu'a defaut de p'tite amis tu puisses te tourner vers tes machines .. mas quand meme ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

le G4 est posser sur le bureau a 3 metres de moi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

je demande a voir


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

une petite photo ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

une photo ! une photo !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

le lit est au premier plan a gauche


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

photo montage ... bouuhhh


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

petite precission, le ibook est actuellemet au pays basques, l'un des G4 est dans le dort et le bipro bientot chez chez alem


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

chez chez alem ? il a ouvert un bar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

pas a ma connaisance


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

alors c'est bon ...


----------



## lalou (26 Mars 2003)

Simplement une petite question: Que signifie AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne connais pas bien les forums, mais je suis intrigué par tout ce qui est sigle (déformation professionnelle: dans l'EN* les CPC** et IEN*** nous impose moult PPAP**** pour les CCPE*****)

* Education Nationale  
** Conseiller Pedagogique de Circonscription  
*** Inspecteur de l'Education nationale  
**** Projet Personnalisé d'Aide aux Apprentissages 
***** Commission de Circonscription Pré-élémentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et une AES plus dans le sud - genre Montpellier, Marseille ou Toulouse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serait-ce prévu ??)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Apple Expo Sauvage


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

mais a t'on une license IV ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

bonne question ...
on s'en fout ..


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

on ouvre un bar clandestin alors ? mais qui faitent les dansseuses ? (moi je suis derriere le rade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

'tanplan, bengilli et amok ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je leur file un mac a chacun (c'est moi qui choisit le modele) si ils le fonts vraiement en robe a jupons tout en faisaient du french can-can


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

je veux voir ca ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mythique


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je prepare mon camescope


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

et on le diffuse sur macg en live


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Qui vient alors ?


----------



## Onra (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Qui vient alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Melaure, Nekura, Laurent_G, Onra...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Melaure, Nekura, Laurent_G, Onra...





* 

[/QUOTE]

et combien avaient voté pour cette date ?


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et combien avaient voté pour cette date ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas moi. Je voulais le 31 Avril mais personne ne suit ...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pas moi. Je voulais le 31 Avril mais personne ne suit ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

24 personnes ont choisi le samedi 12 avril, combien de ces 24 vont venir, après avoir imposé une date aux autres ?


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

24 personnes ont choisi le samedi 12 avril, combien de ces 24 vont venir, après avoir imposé une date aux autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca dépendra si on est ou pas sous les bombardements américains ...


----------



## melmor (28 Mars 2003)

moi, à priori je peux venir faire un petit tour...


----------



## Laurent_G (29 Mars 2003)

Enfin on revient à des préoccupations plus terre à terre...
Alors le 12 avril ? à quelle heure ? Au club de la Presse ? c'est confirmé ou pas ?
On branchera une ou deux bornes airport et des hub ethernet dessus, ça le fera bien comme d'hab... et on pourra tester le recouvrement de plusieurs réseaux sans-fil...

A bientôt

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'il est laid ce smiley... )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Je réitère ma question : y a-t-il un charter ou un bus prévu en partance de Clermont ou de ses environs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si oui, je viens


----------



## huexley (31 Mars 2003)

moi moi moi !! je serais là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(seulement si y'a des bières  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

24 personnes ont choisi le samedi 12 avril, combien de ces 24 vont venir, après avoir imposé une date aux autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

nous viendrons, nous viendrons je pense


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2003)

oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 trahis.... hin hin hin ... ahemmm touss-tousss


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2003)

z'avez vus la gueule de la dernière AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sérieusement croyez vraiment que 20 personnes vont venir


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

24 personnes ont choisi le samedi 12 avril, combien de ces 24 vont venir, après avoir imposé une date aux autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

ça depend tu loue un minibus ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend tu loue un minibus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu y vas mackie?


----------



## Onra (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

et combien avaient voté pour cette date ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh pas moi mais bon... j'espère que ceux qui ont voté l'ont fait sérieusement !


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu y vas mackie?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça depend des remi !


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça depend des remi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] bah les remi d'ici pouvais pas avant le 12 alors ils on voté pour cette date


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Euh pas moi mais bon... j'espère que ceux qui ont voté l'ont fait sérieusement !
* 

[/QUOTE]

"nous" l'avons fait très sérieusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein odile ? hein mackie-chan ? hein le toubettes supositoires-girls ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et les autres


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

Bon finalement on a pas l'accord pour le club de la presse. Va falloir trouver autre-chose ...


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *  bah les remi d'ici pouvais pas avant le 12 alors ils on voté pour cette date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

cool remi tu y va comment ?


----------



## gribouille (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

cool remy tu y va comment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] à pieds /en bus ou en metro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poukoi ?


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

Allo Houston, euh Onra, on a un problème ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bon finalement on a pas l'accord pour le club de la presse. Va falloir trouver autre-chose ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
et alors, tu as trouvé ???


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
et alors, tu as trouvé ???    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais je crois qu'Onra à une super idée (_dis-je en me débarassant de la patate chaude ..._)


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais je crois qu'Onra à une super idée (dis-je en me débarassant de la patate chaude ...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'dis ça parceque c'est bientôt et si je me pointe de Paris pour bouffer du saucisson chaud tout seul, ca va pas l'faire


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu y vas mackie?   * 

[/QUOTE]

peu être


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *  à pieds /en bus ou en metro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poukoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas toi remi mais remi (l'autre tu sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bonpat (5 Avril 2003)

Alors ca tient toujours pour le 12 avril ?


----------



## c-66 (6 Avril 2003)

Oui, est-ce que c'est toujours prévu pour le 12 avril car faut que je mette à jour le calendrier MacG et j'en ferais une news...


----------



## huexley (7 Avril 2003)

yup mais c'est ou alors


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2003)

on sait pas


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

J-6 ou J-371 ?


----------



## ronin (7 Avril 2003)

il parait que la place saint paul est équipée wi-fi j'ai lu ca dans metro(pas vérifié). Et il y a des cafés la-bas ça pourrait être sympa.


----------



## Onra (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * il parait que la place saint paul est équipée wi-fi j'ai lu ca dans metro(pas vérifié). Et il y a des cafés la-bas ça pourrait être sympa.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien aller voir... mais c'est où la place St Paul ?







PS: Oui, la date est bien le samedi 12 avril


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
Oui, la date est bien le samedi 12 avril  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les lyonnais ou les autres aussi ?


----------



## Onra (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pour les lyonnais ou les autres aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout le monde qui veut venir il est le bienvenu !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

C'est pire qu'un burger quizz votre truc à organiser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon moi je vous dit que je ne viens pas....sauf si y a quelqu'un pour m'emmener de chez moi à la bas et pour me ramener et me border.


PS : tout compte fait pour me border c'est pas la peine !!


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tout le monde qui veut venir il est le bienvenu !!!








* 

[/QUOTE]
très bien mais où?


----------



## ronin (9 Avril 2003)

la place saint paul est au pied de fourvière dans le vieux lyon dans le quartier saint paul logique


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * la place saint paul est au pied de fourvière dans le vieux lyon dans le quartier saint paul logique  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai fait mes études à lyon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais vous avez choisi un endroit ?


----------



## Onra (9 Avril 2003)

Je pense que même si la place Saint Paul n'est pas équipé en WiFi ce n'est pas dramatique. Ca peut-être un endroit sympa pour se rencontrer. Est-ce que quelqu'un à un café à recommander dans le coin ?


----------



## ronin (10 Avril 2003)

y'a la migraine ça fait longtemps que je n'y est pas mis les pieds mais c'est sympa


----------



## Onra (10 Avril 2003)

Je le trouve pas dans les pages jaunes, t'es sur du nom ?

Et sinon, quelqu'un d'autre aurait une idée ?


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

C'est mal parti ...

Bon ca va être chez Pizza Pino, si on continue ...


----------



## Onra (11 Avril 2003)

Si personne n'a de meilleure idée, je propose alors l'Albion. On peut se donner RDV vers 15h ou 16h, c'est selon...

Alors ???


----------



## Laurent_G (11 Avril 2003)

Moi ça me va.
Au fait, on apporte du matos ?
(pas de la drogue ! des portables, des trucs réseaux...)


----------



## Laurent_G (11 Avril 2003)

Finn Atlas tu es où ?
Si c'est dans Lyon ou les environs (jusqu'à St Etienne)
on peut s'arranger.


----------



## huexley (11 Avril 2003)

j ai PAS DE PORTABLES (argghhh)


----------



## Onra (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * j ai PAS DE PORTABLES (argghhh)






* 

[/QUOTE]

C EST PAS GRAVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, oui on peut emmener son portable si l'on en a un... Pour les équipement réseau, c'est pas la peine : ça reste un bar quand même !

Enfin, un p'tit câble fw ou ethernet dans la poche ça peut servir et ça prend pas beaucoup de place


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

Une petite borne Airport, ce serait pas mal ...


----------



## ronin (11 Avril 2003)

l'albion ça serait bien en effet de toute façon il faut arréter un lieu.J'apporterai mon ti qui ne me quitte jamais


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * l'albion ça serait bien en effet de toute façon il faut arréter un lieu.J'apporterai mon ti qui ne me quitte jamais   * 

[/QUOTE]

Idem


----------



## Onra (11 Avril 2003)

Bon alors c'est parti pour le New Albion à 15h...

N'hésitez pas à diffuser la bonne parole autour de vous !


----------



## nekura (11 Avril 2003)

RdV noté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'essaierai d'entrainer deux collègues potentiellement switchers


----------



## huexley (11 Avril 2003)

Albion 15h OK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je prendrais mon APN et mon iPod histoire de pas passer pour le type dépassé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Finn Atlas tu es où ?
Si c'est dans Lyon ou les environs (jusqu'à St Etienne)
on peut s'arranger.
* 

[/QUOTE]











Alors ?


----------



## benjamin (11 Avril 2003)

Quelqu'un de concerné pourrait-il me faire au plus vite un petit résumé ? J'ai compris pour le New Albion, 15 heures, demain, mais si vous aviez l'adresse, le quartier, ce serait sympa


----------



## huexley (12 Avril 2003)

le plan pour venir :


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2003)

Merci Huexley car mon site ftp est injoignable pour y mettre le plan ...


----------



## Onra (12 Avril 2003)

C'est dingue... ça fait presque deux mois que le thread est ouvert et on est à la bourre pour l'organisation !!!


----------



## Bialès (12 Avril 2003)

malhereux !
une AES au moment du quart de finale Stade Toulousain - Northampton !!!

C'est fou !

Je ne pourrai donc venir..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *
Je ne pourrai donc venir..  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Moi ça me va.
Au fait, on apporte du matos ?
 (pas de la drogue !) 
* 

[/QUOTE]

On amène pas sa saucisse, quand on va à Toulouse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Finalement j'édite pour mettre Toulouse, ça fera plaisir à Biales._


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai qu'à Lyon aussi, question charcuterie, y a tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * malhereux !
une AES au moment du quart de finale Stade Toulousain - Northampton !!!

C'est fou !

Je ne pourrai donc venir..  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis bien embêté aussi. Mais je vais y aller quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai qu'à Lyon aussi, question charcuterie, y a tout ce qu'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y aurait même des laboratoires clandestins , où on fabrique de nouvelles drogues encore plus dures


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Y aurait même des laboratoires clandestins , où on fabrique de nouvelles drogues encore plus dures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de quoi fouetter un jambon


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Bon pas de chance le bar le New Albion est fermé ...

On en cherche un autre ...

Mais Nekura et Onra attendent devant le New Albion pour ceux qui arrivent !


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

Très très fort les gars !!


----------



## Bialès (13 Avril 2003)

19-6 pour le Stade Toulousain à la mi-temps, c'est chaud, il y a du sang, mais pour l'instant, on tient le bon bout.

Allez les petits gars, plus que 40 minutes à tenir !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

*Le GranD LyooooN*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Grib, t'habites pas loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux pas aller nous faire une photo


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Okay pour l'instant l'équipe se réuni au café Leffe, place des Terreaux ...

J'y vais dans 10 minutes ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

Ils vont finir par y arriver


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Au café FNAC devant une grenadine oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est pas loin de pizza pino.


----------



## Bialès (13 Avril 2003)

Victoire du Stade Toulousain 32 à 16.
Le Stade est en demi-finales de la coupe d'Europe et ils affronteront le vainqueur de Leicester-Ulster à Toulouse !!

Bravo les petits gars !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Au fait j'ai une petite devinette:

Quel est le seul bar de lyon fermé le samedi après midi ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Victoire du Stade Toulousain 32 à 16.
Le Stade est en demi-finales de la coupe d'Europe et ils affronteront le vainqueur de Leicester-Ulster à Toulouse !!

Bravo les petits gars !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
AES lyonnaise : 1 café partout à la mi-temps...


----------



## casimir (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Victoire du Stade Toulousain 32 à 16.
Le Stade est en demi-finales de la coupe d'Europe et ils affronteront le vainqueur de Leicester-Ulster à Toulouse !!

Bravo les petits gars !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

on parle de lyon, pas de toulouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et cong


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *





 Ils vont finir par y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore : s'ils décident d'organiser un burger quizz spécial AES on risque de se bidonner !!!!














Encore encore encore !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et encore : s'ils décident d'organiser un burger quizz spécial AES on risque de se bidonner !!!!














Encore encore encore !!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Ouffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sauvés


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Salut les gars !!

On vous écrit depuis l'Albion (avec son réseau Wifi gratos)

Venez nous rejoindre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Est ce qu'ils font toujours des Steacks &amp; Kidneys Pies ?


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

On va demander ...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Salut les gars !!

On vous écrit depuis l'Albion (avec son réseau Wifi gratos)

Venez nous rejoindre !!!

* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ouvert ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ouvert ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
À ton avis, le nain ?


----------



## obi wan (13 Avril 2003)

je suis de tout coeur avec vous, même si j'ai pas pu descendre d'Ardèche pour vous rejoindre à Lyon...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ouvert ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un bar de nuit donc ça ouvre en fin d'après midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le tout c'est de pas y aller à 15h.


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

pfff arf ! 


le wifi  marche mal : Orna ffait le mariole debout pour capter : il joue les antennes vivantes : ce qui est cool c'est que nous depuis son sacrifice musculaire : nous captons très bien 

lol


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * pfff arf ! 


le wifi  marche mal : Orna ffait le mariole debout pour capter : il joue les antennes vivantes : ce qui est cool c'est que nous depuis son sacrifice musculaire : nous captons très bien 

lol  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut le clouer au mur !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

Et c'est tout ? On veut des infos, des news, du croustillant, de la bière (que buvez vous ?), qui est là......etc...etc....


----------



## Onra (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Faut le clouer au mur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas non !!!

Maintenant ca va mieux, on a flingué le barman


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant ca va mieux, on a flingué le barman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Après des débuts difficiles, ça à l'air de bien partir... Déjà un mort !!


----------



## Onra (13 Avril 2003)

Ben moi j'ai pris une bière australienne : Foster... Ca se laisse boire


----------



## Onra (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Après des débuts difficiles, ça à l'air de bien partir... Déjà un mort !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est lui qui se mettait devant l'antenne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne répond plus de moi quand on me bouche le signal


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Par contre avec mon TI réputer moins bon en Airport, pas de problème ...


----------



## huexley (13 Avril 2003)

Bon faut pas leur dire aue apres on baptise leur powerbook ibook et autre Al a la biere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour le salace, la moyenne d age feminine c est 60 Arg


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> *
Pour le salace, la moyenne d age feminine c est 60 Arg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouaip là c'est pas la panacé !

Il nous reste nos Macs ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Essayez toujours la boite lesbienne en face en partant


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Essayez toujours la boite lesbienne en face en partant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Avec les portables ouvert sur la tête, vous pourrez passer pour des nones en goguette coiffées de leur cornettes !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

on dirait que ta deja essayer ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on dirait que ta deja essayer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu parles de quoi le nain ? Des nones ou des adeptes de lesbos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_s'rait temps de penser à te déniaiser toi..._


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Essayez toujours la boite lesbienne en face en partant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon j'y vais ...


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Et voilà les images du Leffe, puis de l'Albion ou nous sommes toujours ! Santé !






_Onra, Anonyme, Melaure et Yama_





_Onra à la recherche de l'onde Airport. Debout ça marche mieux ! (sous l'oeil amusé d'Huexley). Yama plongé dans mon TI ... _





_Onra a toujours pas Internet. Yama sourit (effet du diabolo pêche ?)_





_Fatigué le Yama ? Onra est presque connecté ... Ah non !_





_ To TI or not to TI ? Yama n'en revient pas ! Onra est parti dégouté ..._

Deux vidéos en prime :


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

ça manque de monde


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu parles de quoi le nain ? Des nones ou des adeptes de lesbos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des dames pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça manque de monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour une fois qu'on t'y voit pas !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

des dames pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sûr que c'est pas avec des "madame" que tu vas les faire tomber...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pour une fois qu'on t'y voit pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai bien envie de retourné en belgique tien


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça manque de monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait venir, vieux briscard !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai bien envie de retourné en belgique tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Les pauvres, ils n'en méritaient pas tant...!!


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

Fallait venir, vieux briscard !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il a bien raison, honte aux absents !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *  Et voilà les images du Leffe, puis de l'Albion ou nous sommes toujours ! Santé !









* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà au lit ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








petite forme les garçons...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

Fallait venir, vieux briscard !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne ma payer le billet de TGV


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Les pauvres, ils n'en méritaient pas tant...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'y retournerai


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'y retournerai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On y compte bien, qu'ils finissent le boulot de la dernière fois


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Déjà au lit ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








petite forme les garçons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas ? On y est toujours mon gars ! Tchin !


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne ma payer le billet de TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pauv' choupinet qu'a plus de sous dans son cochonnet parce qu'il doit nourrir son élevage de "calculatrices" !!


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

Heurk, mon diabolo pêche m'a foutu une de ces migraine ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va pas ? On y est toujours mon gars ! Tchin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Santé alors !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Déjà au lit ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








petite forme les garçons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


a ces jeunes, ils boivent un biere et ils ont deja envie de dormir !!! dans un AES normal on va pas dormir avant d'avoir bu au moins 10 verres chacun !!! Rappelons que je détient le record tout catégorie


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On y compte bien, qu'ils finissent le boulot de la dernière fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

va faloir monté a 4 grammes ce coup la


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * Heurk, mon diabolo pêche m'a foutu une de ces migraine ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

quelle idée aussi de boire des trucs bizarre !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pauv' choupinet qu'a plus de sous dans son cochonnet parce qu'il doit nourrir son élevage de "calculatrices" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai presque tout revendu


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai presque tout revendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ils ne devaient pas valoir grand chose si tu ne pouvais même pas t'acheter un billet de train...


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

va faloir monté a 4 grammes ce coup la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore deux petits grammes et je t'achète une couronne de fleurs...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

c'est pour faire un bo voyage


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pour faire un bo voyage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui !! très très long...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Encore deux petits grammes et je t'achète une couronne de fleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je connais ma limite maintenant


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


Rappelons que je détient le record tout catégorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

... de gants de toilettes et aspirines !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

je n'ai pris qu'un apirine a la derniere grosse AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (500 mg)


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je n'ai pris qu'un apirine a la derniere grosse AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (500 mg)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mon dieu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un drogué !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

drogué aux mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout a fait


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * drogué aux mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout a fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Du PROX &amp; Net sous perfusion


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

Demain on va pouvoir virer ce thread


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui !! très très long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

t'en fait, je ne vais que dans des endroits avec des connexions internet


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Du PROX &amp; Net sous perfusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis PRO Mac et pas trés Net


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Demain on va pouvoir virer ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

non, ça sera une raison de plus pour le faire partir en vrille


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis PRO Mac et pas trés Net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pro, j'en sais rien, mais pas très net ça on le savait déjà depuis un moment !! Très flou même !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Très flou même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

remet tes lunettes STP


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

remet tes lunettes STP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as raison, avec une longue vue, ça manque de relief !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Pour ta consultation, c'est arrangé. Tu te pointes BD Mc Donald, quand tu veux, c'est réglé d'avance. Tu demandes "madame" (puisque t'aime bien te montrer courtois) Joceline... Tu verras, les infirmières sont pas méchantes !!_


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

je boycotte Mac Donald


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je boycotte Mac Donald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Sort toi les doigts du cul pour une fois et ouvre ton dictionnaire, tu vas apprendre des choses


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

Encore 5 minutes et puis tu te couches mon garçon, il est bientôt l'heure des usés...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

j'en ai un sous la main "le robert et collins" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mince il cale mon  caisson de basse


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'en ai un sous la main "le robert et collins" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mince il cale mon  caisson de basse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est pour nous dire que tu ne l'as jamais ouvert, on s'en était rendu compte depuis belle lurette !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Encore 5 minutes et puis tu te couches mon garçon, il est bientôt l'heure des usés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai encore 1H25 de batterie sur mon Ti


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

Melaurë : enfoiré : t'es resté sur mon login !

c'est pas moi qui parle.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai encore 1H25 de batterie sur mon Ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as la permission de quelle heure ce soir ?


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est pour nous dire que tu ne l'as jamais ouvert, on s'en était rendu compte depuis belle lurette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai deja du l'ouvrir, mais quand ?


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * Melaurë : enfoiré : t'es resté sur mon login !

c'est pas moi qui parle.
* 

[/QUOTE]

melaure, regarde tes cookies, tu a sont log et son pass en clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a non ça marche plus depuis 1 ans


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
T'as la permission de quelle heure ce soir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la connexion au net est a moi


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

Vous vous en êtes rendu compte.






sur cette photo : j'était assis a coté d'un zombi.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai deja du l'ouvrir, mais quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est fou ce que le temps passe...


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

les yeux démonique :

et comme les demon : il vomit du FireWire..... ça chauffe aux AES provincial....


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

a oui, ça doit bien faire, le truc ou j'ai eu une mention sans jamais avoir rien foutu !


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la connexion au net est a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'heure maintenant, au lit le nain !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

encore 1H16 la


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * encore 1H16 la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pas de problème, je suis sur le secteur moi...


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * les yeux démonique :

et comme les demon : il vomit du FireWire..... ça chauffe aux AES provincial....  * 

[/QUOTE]

De vrais sauvages !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
pas de problème, je suis sur le secteur moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai la 2 em batterie a porter de main


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

De vrais sauvages !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et ça a quel gout ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai la 2 em batterie a porter de main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
L'avantage avec le secteur, c'est que tu n'es pas limité !!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'avantage avec le secteur, c'est que tu n'es pas limité !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai le G4 a 2 mêtres qui est allumer


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai le G4 a 2 mêtres qui est allumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et qu'est-ce que ça fera de plus à part du bruit ?


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

il fait pas de bruit celui la


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

melaure, regarde tes cookies, tu a sont log et son pass en clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non ça marche plus depuis 1 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Heureusement que ce n'est pas en clair ...


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * les yeux démonique :

et comme les demon : il vomit du FireWire..... ça chauffe aux AES provincial....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'aimais pas ton nouvel avatar ?


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

il fut un temps ou c'était en clair


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'aimais pas ton nouvel avatar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas bien de jouer avec les avatars ce ses petits camarades


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *  Et voilà les images du Leffe, puis de l'Albion ou nous sommes toujours ! Santé !







Onra, Anonyme, Melaure et Yama





Onra à la recherche de l'onde Airport. Debout ça marche mieux ! (sous l'oeil amusé d'Huexley). Yama plongé dans mon TI ... 





Onra a toujours pas Internet. Yama sourit (effet du diabolo pêche ?)





Fatigué le Yama ? Onra est presque connecté ... Ah non !





 To TI or not to TI ? Yama n'en revient pas ! Onra est parti dégouté ...

Deux vidéos en prime :



 

 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'avais pas remarqué, mais il y en a un qui est toujours sur les photos : Yama !


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'aimais pas ton nouvel avatar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il manquait un peu de poid...


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas bien de jouer avec les avatars ce ses petits camarades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca lui allait comme un gant !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca lui allait comme un gant !!!




* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est normal les bulles dans son diabolo-pêche ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *  Et voilà les images du Leffe, puis de l'Albion ou nous sommes toujours ! Santé !


Deux vidéos en prime :



 

 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Le lien de la seconde vidéo (celle de droite) ,n'est pas valide...


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Le lien de la seconde vidéo (celle de droite) ,n'est pas valide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà qui devrait être mieux :


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il fut un temps ou c'était en clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait qu'aurais-je pu faire de sympa avec un compte modérateur ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà qui devrait être mieux :



 

 * 

[/QUOTE]
It's perfect !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
It's perfect !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Dommage pour le son...


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait qu'aurais-je pu faire de sympa avec un compte modérateur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

fermer des sujnets, bannir des gens.... rebannir SMG.... euh, foutre le bordel dans Art Grphique.

Bannir  'tenplan, te bannir toi (bonne idée) pour atteinte à l'intégrité noble d'un modérateur en lui changeant son avatar par un naze qui sirote sa bière.


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Dommage pour le son... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ouf sinon l'autre se serait rendu comptre que je dragait sa copine avec des couettes.


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

fermer des sujnets, bannir des gens.... rebannir SMG.... euh, foutre le bordel dans Art Grphique.

Bannir  'tenplan, te bannir toi (bonne idée) pour atteinte à l'intégrité noble d'un modérateur en lui changeant son avatar par un naze qui sirote sa bière.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as même pas regardé dans son verre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pourquoi tu ne banni pas 'tenplan toi-même ? Peur de quelquechose ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Intégrité noble d'un modérateur ... est-ce bien réaliste ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

ouf sinon l'autre se serait rendu comptre que je dragait sa copine avec des couettes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mouarfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est toi qui tripotait nerveusement ce pauv' sac fnac en bout de table ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














T'y avais caché quoi, dis ? Aller... Tu peux nous le dire, l'est plus là...!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et pourquoi tu ne banni pas 'tenplan toi-même ? Peur de quelquechose ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais d'abord !! Pourquoi ? T'aimes pas les chiens ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Môssieur a une préfèrence pour le nain ?


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais d'abord !! Pourquoi ? T'aimes pas les chiens ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Môssieur a une préfèrence pour le nain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Suggestion de Yama ! je n'ai pas l'intention de bannir qui que ce soit et je ne suis que membre (ce que je préfère rester quand je vois la lassitude de certains modérateurs; ca use ...)


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

C'est qui d'abord ce *'tenplan* ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un artefact ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Suggestion de Yama ! je n'ai pas l'intention de bannir qui que ce soit et je ne suis que membre (ce que je préfère rester quand je vois la lassitude de certains modérateurs; ca use ...)  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais bien compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis du même avis que la parenthèse !!


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

en fait le sac fnac contenait les propres livres que j'édite moi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre juste apres j'ai commencé a écrire des mots coquins à sa copine dans mon carnet a dessin : c'est pour ça qu'elle rigolait.

Soit une fille rigole et te prend pour un naze ! mais là c'est un rire dedaignaux.
or là c'était un rire de et d'amusement timidité.... tu sais la défense feminine pour se proteger de dire des mots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



s'il me croit, je sens que son copain va me trucider quand il va lire ce sujet..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

n'empeche sans dec : dans la video je parle de me casser.

Faut comprendre 'tanplan que tous ces geek ont commencé a sortir tous leurs gadjets, appareilsphoto, cliés, pdas, portables...... il y avait pour 15000 ? ? sur la table a un moment.
ça fesait jeunes cons capitalistes qui étalent leurs frics.
je suis resté souriant et moqueur : mais franchement : il y avait de l'abus..... c'était un peu pathétique et méprisant... condésendant.
hum je rigolait mais je trouvais ça assez naze.....

hum ! hum ! voila qui est dit.


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

j'avais bien compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis du même avis que la parenthèse !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je te le fais pas dire


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * en fait le sac fnac contenait les propres livres que j'édite moi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre juste apres j'ai commencé a écrire des mots coquins à sa copine dans mon carnet a dessin : c'est pour ça qu'elle rigolait.

Soit une fille rigole et te prend pour un naze ! mais là c'est un rire dedaignaux.
or là c'était un rire de et d'amusement timidité.... tu sais la défense feminine pour se proteger de dire des mots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



s'il me croit, je sens que son copain va me trucider quand il va lire ce sujet..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

n'empeche sans dec : dans la video je parle de me casser.

Faut comprendre 'tanplan que tous ces geek ont commencé a sortir tous leurs gadjets, appareilsphoto, cliés, pdas, portables...... il y avait pour 15000 ? ? sur la table a un moment.
ça fesait jeunes cons capitalistes qui étalent leurs frics.
je suis resté souriant et moqueur : mais franchement : il y avait de l'abus..... c'était un peu pathétique et méprisant... condésendant.
hum je rigolait mais je trouvais ça assez naze.....

hum ! hum ! voila qui est dit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas perdu ton temps puisque tu as fait sourire la demoiselle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Pour tout ce matériel étalé sur les tables, j'en parlais avec Tyler cet été lors d"une Aes et on était tombé d'accord sur le fait que 20 plaques, ben ça en faisait des vélos !!_


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

Si melaures avait tout déballer et revendu : on aurait pu pari avec des motos


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * Si melaures avait tout déballer et revendu : on aurait pu pari avec des motos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Ça le changerait de son Audi !!_


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

n'empeche je me moque mais ils sont bien sympa j'ai trouvé.

en plus Melaurë va nous introduite dans l'AUG locale.... cool

: en tout cas : maintenant que j'ai testé : je veux un T68i; je veux un Alubook 17", je veux,.....bon j'arrète car je ne peux pas avoir d'alu 17" de....etc

bouuuuhh

arf je me plein pas j'ai l'iPod le plus gros : et je l'ai payé moins cher que tout le monde reunis.

bon faut dire que je me suis fait rouler.... 1 mois 1/2 d'heure sup pour avoir un iPod à l'arrivée. comme combine pour m epayer ..... je préfère pas chercher l'équivalence en terme de monnaie : je vais déprimer.


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * 

Faut comprendre 'tanplan que tous ces geek ont commencé a sortir tous leurs gadjets, appareilsphoto, cliés, pdas, portables...... il y avait pour 15000 ? ? sur la table a un moment.
ça fesait jeunes cons capitalistes qui étalent leurs frics.
je suis resté souriant et moqueur : mais franchement : il y avait de l'abus..... c'était un peu pathétique et méprisant... condésendant.
hum je rigolait mais je trouvais ça assez naze.....

hum ! hum ! voila qui est dit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On allait pas se déplacer pour rien. Encore heureux qu'on ai pas eu des porteurs pour les UCs de bureau ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * n'empeche je me moque mais ils sont bien sympa j'ai trouvé.

en plus Melaurë va nous introduite dans l'AUG locale.... cool

: en tout cas : maintenant que j'ai testé : je veux un T68i; je veux un Alubook 17", je veux,.....bon j'arrète car je ne peux pas avoir d'alu 17" de....etc

bouuuuhh
* 

[/QUOTE]

On a pu voir ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Garde quand même quelques doigts pour taper sur le clavier, c'est utile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Sur ce, je vais faire dodo moi aussi... Bonne nuit à tous_


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * n'empeche je me moque mais ils sont bien sympa j'ai trouvé.

en plus Melaurë va nous introduite dans l'AUG locale.... cool * 

[/QUOTE]

Un vent de folie risque de souffler sur le club ...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> *arf je me plein pas j'ai l'iPod le plus gros : et je l'ai payé moins cher que tout le monde reunis.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Facile ! Onra à acheté son 5Go au prix de lancement ...


----------



## Yama (13 Avril 2003)

ah ! ah ! lol

Ouais ..... c'est sur.... en fait l'alu 17" je l'ai vu en magasin quelques heures auparavant. par à l'aes.... il y en avait pas.

c'est une machine de rêve.

wow

----

pour mElaure... ouais c'est sur... mais franchement vous avez abusé avant qu'on décole du Leffe.

je trouvait que ça fesais vraiment jeunes cons prétentieux.
m'enfin je sais pas si la surenchère du "moi j'ai ça" était nécéssaire.... j'ai préfé dans l'autre bar quand nos on papottait plus de chise interessante et que les portables nous servaient plus qu'il n'était des objets "moi je"

lol, mais c'est pas grave : ça me remets un peu aussi en face de mes propres contradiction : j'ai me une socuiété : Apple et je suis pourtant pas un capitaliste revronné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



disons que Apple est l'exeption qui confirme la règle.
disons aussi que la volonté d'inovation de Appe a un p'tit coté "créatif" et que j'aime bien cela.

bon moi aussi dodo ! a demain ! melaurë envois moi un mail : huex et moi on va t'ouvrir nous aussi quelques porte : dont une surtout !


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2003)

Pas de problème on se contacte demain ! Bonne nuit !


----------



## ronin (14 Avril 2003)

Hello yama c'est moi tu sais (l'autre) le mec de la fille avec des couettes, ne t'inquiète pas toi aussi un jour t'en aura une. Tu as l'air de trouver bien navrant cet étalage de fric, je te comprends c'est vrai que ça peut être choquant mais bon on était bien réunis pour parler de matériel informatique. Personnellement je ne roule pas sur l'or mais j'aime avoir du bon matériel quitte à me priver par ailleurs. Ce déballage était maladroit mais quand on ne connaît pas les gens ça aide à engager la conversation on était venus en partie pour cela non? Je trouve tes commentaires très amers et dédaigneux .Désolé si je ne fais pas partie du serail, et que je ne fais que des illustrations bien planplan, figuratif et kitch; que tu survoles avec le léger air de supériorité, du type qui ne parle pas avec les imbéciles, qui de toute façon ne pourraient pas le comprendre. On est toujours le jeune con prétentieux de quelqu'un d'autreDommage moi je t'ai trouvé sympa, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que tes commentaires me perturbent.
respectueusement


----------



## huexley (14 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai quel étalage de matos, dommage que rien n'y fasse j'ai la plus grosse


----------



## Yama (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * Hello yama c'est moi tu sais (l'autre) le mec de la fille avec des couettes, ne t'inquiète pas toi aussi un jour t'en aura une.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah ! ah ! ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * Tu as l'air de trouver bien navrant cet étalage de fric, je te comprends c'est vrai que ça peut être choquant mais bon on était bien réunis pour parler de matériel informatique. Personnellement je ne roule pas sur l'or mais j'aime avoir du bon matériel quitte à me priver par ailleurs. Ce déballage était maladroit mais quand on ne connaît pas les gens ça aide à engager la conversation on était venus en partie pour cela non? Je trouve tes commentaires très amers et dédaigneux .Désolé si je ne fais pas partie du serail, et que je ne fais que des illustrations bien planplan, figuratif et kitch; que tu survoles avec le léger air de supériorité, du type qui ne parle pas avec les imbéciles, qui de toute façon ne pourraient pas le comprendre. On est toujours le jeune con prétentieux de quelqu'un d'autreDommage moi je t'ai trouvé sympa, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que tes commentaires me perturbent.
respectueusement    * 

[/QUOTE]

ok ! 1 point pour toi ! je suis peut-être un peu orgezilleux... mais ne le prend pas comme ça ! je disais ça aussi en rigolant. si ! si !

d'aillieur Melaurë ne s'est pas laissé demonté : et puis comme je le dis : je prononce des critiques et je me place devant mes propres contradictions : de vous tous c'est moi qui avait le plus gros iPod et si j'étais  un peu plus honnête : je te dirais que la moitié de vos gadjets : je les désire tout autant !

donc pas de soucis !
ton analyse est juste : je dois le reconnaitre.

Quant aux illustrations : comme je te l'ai dis : je suis jeune éditeur... je dois donc porter régulièrement un avis sur de nombreux travaux. et c'est vrai que en toute sincérité je ne suis pas très fan de ton travail. par contre là je m'excuse : car c'est a moi d'avoir le tact de ne pas le faire sentir comme tu as pu le resentir....

Mais par contre pour ma défence. c'est vrai qu'a un moment je me sentais vraiment pas à l'aise, limite a trouver un pretexte pour me tailler. Tans l'étalge était fait de matériel qui me semble, et c'est là que je fais ma critique (la vraie), completement sous exploité. Autrement dit : j'ai vraiment eu l'impression : que c'était juste pour avoir le dernier truc. 
et là je trouve qu'il y aqqch qui va pas trop . 
nan puis je voyais des SDF pres de la fontaine par la vitre. et voila.
Je veux bien, si tu veux qu'on soit là pour parler de mac, d'ordi, se relifer des trucs.... ce que j'ai pas vraiment apprecié moi c'est le.... moi j'ai ça !

c'est tout.


----------



## Yama (14 Avril 2003)

en même temps : je l'ai fait aussi


----------



## ronin (14 Avril 2003)

t' es plein de contradictions yama. Y'a pas que toi qui te sentes un peu coupable de manger à sa fin. D'ailleurs tu aimes les macs qui représentent pour beaucoup l'ordinateur du bobo prêt à racker pour que son ordi soit beau. On est pas là pour compter les points mais partager notre goût commun pour le mac. Pour le matériel sous exploité à part mon clié qui en ce moment  sert plus de contre poids à mon téléphone dans ma veste (et oui sinon j'ai une fâcheuse tendance à tourner en rond) bref le reste de mon matériel me sert tous les jours et a beaucoup changé ma façon de travailler. Même si utiliser le terminal m'est aussi étranger que de jouer aux échecs pour un pangolin . Après tout le mac est conçu pour ne pas avoir les mains dans le cambouis et pour être accessible à tous. Pour ce qui est de ton tact je suis sur que tu fais le maximum, mais c'est pas bien dure de deviner le fond de ta pensée. Et puis tu as de l'humour ça compense. Tu sais les goûts ça va à ça viens je n'aime plus ce que j'aimais hier et demain je n'aimerai plus ce que je fais aujoud'hui, je me vois comme un artisant pas comme un "artiste". C'est pour cela que je ne suis pas succeptible et puis tant que cela me permet de payer mes nouilles.... Bon il faut que jem'arrète la fille avec les couettes viens de changer de pièce et n'est plus là pour corriger mes fautes d'orthographe


----------



## ronin (14 Avril 2003)

t' es plein de contradictions yama. Y'a pas que toi qui te sentes un peu coupable de manger à sa fin. D'ailleurs tu aimes les macs qui représentent pour beaucoup l'ordinateur du bobo prêt à racker pour que son ordi soit beau. On est pas là pour compter les points mais partager notre goût commun pour le mac. Pour le matériel sous exploité à part mon clié qui en ce moment  sert plus de contre poids à mon téléphone dans ma veste (et oui sinon j'ai une fâcheuse tendance à tourner en rond) bref le reste de mon matériel me sert tous les jours et a beaucoup changé ma façon de travailler. Même si utiliser le terminal m'est aussi étranger que de jouer aux échecs pour un pangolin . Après tout le mac est conçu pour ne pas avoir les mains dans le cambouis et pour être accessible à tous. Pour ce qui est de ton tact je suis sur que tu fais le maximum, mais c'est pas bien dure de deviner le fond de ta pensée. Et puis tu as de l'humour ça compense. Tu sais les goûts ça va à ça viens je n'aime plus ce que j'aimais hier et demain je n'aimerai plus ce que je fais aujoud'hui, je me vois comme un artisant pas comme un artiste. C'est pour cela que je ne suis pas succeptible et puis tant que cela me permet de payer mes nouilles.... Bon il faut que jem'arrète la fille avec les couettes viens de changer de pièce et n'est plus là pour corriger mes fautes d'orthographe


----------



## ronin (14 Avril 2003)

oh la vache (faim) fin
bonjour la honte et la fille aux couettes qui est prof de français à je vous jure de nos jours à qui se fier.

Ronin, t'as qu'à avoir un correcteur d'orthographe compétent : idée à bosser pour votre site, les gars!
La prof aux couettes (je vais me faire laminer la face, là...)


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * oh la vache (faim) fin
bonjour la honte et la fille aux couettes qui est prof de français à je vous jure de nos jours à qui se fier. * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quel genre de prof de français ? parce que moi j'ai le souvenir d'un prof de français avec des bottes longue en cuire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yama (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * t' es plein de contradictions yama.* 

[/QUOTE]

oui j'adore ça : la dernière en date c'est que je me suis mis au regime et que en vous quittant hier je suis allez voir une copine qui fesait sa pendaison de crémaillière.
j'ai rammené 1,3 Kg de Loukoum
Pour les Lyonnais j'ai trouvé le bon plan si vous aimez les loukoums.
c'est pas loinde là où on était : on remonte la place des terreaux vers la Sa?ne... tourne  droite tout de suite après les terreaux : hop : Oriental Marchant... un truc comme ça.
Loukoum au poid... trop apas cher 6,80 ? le kilo !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> *  que de jouer aux échecs pour un pangolin * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bas la prochaine fois je ramenerais mon echiquier..... on aura l'air un peu con avec les PowerBook a coté...... hi ! hi ! se serait marrant avec nos pièce en bois alors que tout les autres parlerons de la dernière verison du Itruc compatible AirProut.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> *. Après tout le mac est conçu pour ne pas avoir les mains dans le cambouis et pour être accessible à tous. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est là que Apple se contredit ! putain il y a des contradiction partout.
c'est une infection.

Bin oui moi je considère que le simple fait d'avoir immaginer de rendre l'ordi accessible a tous est un acte de générosité.

par contre je sais pas vous : mais je trouve que la générosité intellectuelle s'est arreté devant la générosité financière.... c'est cher un mac 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * Et puis tu as de l'humour ça compense. * 

[/QUOTE]

ah mais alors tu m'as pas cru quand je disais que je draguais ta copine.
ooouuuff ! je suis rassuré 
je mens pas si mal alors  

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> *je me vois comme un artisant pas comme un "artiste".  * 

[/QUOTE]

ta modestie t'honnore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'en ai pas : mais c'est ça qui me pousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ronin:</font><hr /> * oh la vache (faim) fin
bonjour la honte et la fille aux couettes qui est prof de français à je vous jure de nos jours à qui se fier. * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est normal ! ne t'nquiète..... toute les personnes que je connaisse qui sont nul en ortho sont avec quelqu'un de bon en orthographe.
C'est une de technique de survie de l'homme ou femme moderne afin de survivre dans ce monde de communication o l'écrit est central.

Donc moi par exemple : il serait urgent que je me trouve quelqun avec des couettes aussi


----------



## Onra (14 Avril 2003)

Au fait Yama, tu l'as vu où ton déballage de machine rutillente ? Au meilleur moment y'avait deux vieux Ti écaillés et un vieil iBook blanc estropié !!! La machine la plus récente avait environ dix huit mois... Faut pas exagérer non plus. Et encore, je n'avais pas mon iPod : un des tout premier 5Go sorti !

Bref, 3 portables mac et ça y est c'est l'étalage inconsidéré de jeunes capitalistes inconscients du monde qui les entourent. Comme le dit si bien ronin, ça a permis de briser la glace. Et puis comme l'a dit Pascal (l'Anonyme de Melaure), on est tellement isolé quand on fait partie de cette communauté. Moi j'ai trouvé cette rencontre très sympa... L'essentiel dans cette histoire, c'est d'avoir rencontré d'autres personnes qui utilisent des machines à la pomme et de partager un moment ensemble, autour d'un verre.

D'ailleurs, j'aimerai bien qu'on se revoit à une autre occasion. J'emmènerai juste mon iPod cette fois-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: La prochaine fois j'amènerai un énorme paquet de pistache


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *
L'essentiel dans cette histoire, c'est d'avoir rencontré d'autres personnes qui utilisent des machines à la pomme et de partager un moment ensemble, autour d'un verre.

D'ailleurs, j'aimerai bien qu'on se revoit à une autre occasion. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça commence toujours comme ça et ça ce termine en partie de Loup Garou sur un canapé...!!


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Au fait Yama, tu l'as vu où ton déballage de machine rutillente ? Au meilleur moment y'avait deux vieux Ti écaillés et un vieil iBook blanc estropié !!! La machine la plus récente avait environ dix huit mois... Faut pas exagérer non plus. Et encore, je n'avais pas mon iPod : un des tout premier 5Go sorti !

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je réagirais de la même manière ! C'est vrai qu'on a du matos, mais il est quand même vieillissant et ne vaut plus grand chose aujourd'hui ... J'aimerais bien avoir les dernières nouveautés mais je n'ai pas la fortune nécéssaire. Maintenant ce matos on l'a pas volé, on a bossé pour ça ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et fait des sacrifices sur autre chose ... Si j'avais été un passioné de Porsche, je ne crois pas que je pourrais en avoir une ...


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2003)

Au fait Yama, c'était quand même plus sympa ton autre avatar ...


----------



## Yama (14 Avril 2003)

oh la la ! c'est vrai vos machine ont 8 mois : elle sont comùpletement périmé..... je me suis trompé : je l'admets.....  tout ça est archi vieux..; completement périmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melaurë : enfoiré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS : mais oui on se reverra et d'ici là j'aurais mon nouvel appareil photo et peut-être un nouveau téléphone.
comme quoi je suis vraiment plein de contradiction.


----------



## huexley (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> *mais oui on se reverra et d'ici là j'aurais mon nouvel appareil photo et peut-être un nouveau téléphone.
comme quoi je suis vraiment plein de contradiction.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voila le grand loup capitaliste a fait une vixtime de plus...

--

moi aussi j aimais mieux l autre avatard


----------



## benjamin (14 Avril 2003)

Il ne faut pas écouter Yama, lorsqu'il met des mots les uns à la suite des autres, et que cela aborde ces domaines-là


----------



## Onra (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr /> * oh la la ! c'est vrai vos machine ont  18 mois  [...]
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon iBook était le plus vieux si je ne m'abuse... et pourtant il a très bien vieilli mis à part sa jambe arrrière gauche amputé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait Melaure, tu peux poster la photo de mon bel iBook que j'ai prise ?


----------



## Yama (14 Avril 2003)

m'en fout je vous bas tous : ma montre! oui ma montre date de ma 5ème.

ah ! vous faite moins les fiers les capitalistes là.

9 ans ! 108 mois ! a pu près 36285 jours soit pas loin de 130626000 secondes ........

et je vous épargne les micronièmes de seconde.


----------



## huexley (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Mon iBook était le plus vieux si je ne m'abuse... et pourtant il a très bien vieilli mis à part sa jambe arrrière gauche amputé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait Melaure, tu peux poster la photo de mon bel iBook que j'ai prise ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais les antennes on un peu rouillées aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 si il est pas tout triste ton regard (il regarde la barre de réception de son airport..)






et pour le reflet dans ton ibook (clic dessus pour l avoir en grand)


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais les antennes on un peu rouillées aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Afff, vous pouvez rigoler mais ce n'est pas de ma faute, c'est parce que l'on était au cul de l'antenne d'après le type qui est venu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, hier soir j'ai rebranché l'antenne sur ma carte AirPort et ma réception s'est amélioré depuis...

En tout cas c'est facile de se moquer des copains alors que tout le monde me "bouchait" le signal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: merci pour les photos !


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

Sur la première photo on voit les cadavres de pistaches laissé par Yama


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Sur la première photo on voit les cadavres de pistaches laissé par Yama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

La théorie de Darwin mise à mal .. on descendrais donc de l'écureuil ??


----------



## ronin (15 Avril 2003)

Yama quand tu auras fini tes loucoumes tu pourras définitivement faire une croix sur ton régime et reprendre ton ancien avatare. Apparement on a un  autre point commun que le mac ,moi aussi je me baffre de pistache


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

moi je préfère les Pipas ou les graines de courges


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * moi je préfère les Pipas ou les graines de courges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est pour faire quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

et c'est pour faire quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour déjeuner le matin quand on a plus de "smacks" !!


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

Rhôôô l'aut comment y sait que je mange des Smacks©


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Rhôôô l'aut comment y sait que je mange des Smacks©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

les chocos trésors sont les meilleurs


----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2003)

"A quand la prochaine AES Lyonnaise ?"


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

"meurs un autres jours"


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * "A quand la prochaine AES Lyonnaise ?"










* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut que j'ouvre un autre thread ou on recycle celui là ?


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

on recycle


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on recycle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut que je fasse une quatrième poubelle alors, à côté de celle pour le verre, le recyclage et la classique...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

tu fait comme tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je trie pas


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

on va en disséminer sur le forum, Yama fera le tri pour nous


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

je prefere les cahouetes


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je prefere les cahouetes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, surtout les grillés à sec


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

La supersymétrie transforme la fonction d'onde (représentation mathématique de l'état quantique) d'une particule ordinaire en celle d'une hypothétique superparticule (appelée sparticule) en modifiant d'une demi-unité la valeur de son spin (rotation de la particule sur elle-même)


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

bon, m'en reste t'il ?


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

fallait que je dise un truc intelligent pour la capture de mon 4000e post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * "A quand la prochaine AES Lyonnaise ?"










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bah merde alors c'étais quand ? cé passé déjà le 12 ? quand je pense que j'habite à 185 mètres de là où vous êtiez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait .... Alèm, mackie  ficelle amok et scarab y étaient ?


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * La supersymétrie transforme la fonction d'onde (représentation mathématique de l'état quantique) d'une particule ordinaire en celle d'une hypothétique superparticule (appelée sparticule) en modifiant d'une demi-unité la valeur de son spin (rotation de la particule sur elle-même)  * 

[/QUOTE] ne me dit pas qu'un Mackie puisse pénétrer un tel truc, sinon je quitte la planète


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * au fait .... Alèm,  * 

[/QUOTE]

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * mackie* 

[/QUOTE]

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * ficelle* 

[/QUOTE]

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * amok* 

[/QUOTE]

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * et scarab y étaient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * La supersymétrie transforme la fonction d'onde (représentation mathématique de l'état quantique) d'une particule ordinaire en celle d'une hypothétique superparticule (appelée sparticule) en modifiant d'une demi-unité la valeur de son spin (rotation de la particule sur elle-même)  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas bien les copiers-collers


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bah merde alors c'étais quand ? cé passé déjà le 12 ? quand je pense que j'habite à 185 mètres de là où vous êtiez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait .... Alèm, mackie  ficelle amok et scarab y étaient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Baaaah y'avait meme une news sur la page principale de MacGe !
Y'avait Yama, Huexley, Melaure, Moi, Pascal, Iguan, ronin &amp; compagnie...


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] ah bon ça vas alors j'ai rien lo.... oups hahem touss touss... heu non rien...


----------



## Onra (15 Avril 2003)

... et la Dame aux Couettes !


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
 &amp; compagnie...
* 

[/QUOTE] vi vi vi , mé oué; cé pas bien de cacher les 20 votants sous cette appellation... des noms, qui étaient ces 20 personnes


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * ... et la Dame aux Couettes !








* 

[/QUOTE]

sheila était la ?


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas bien les copiers-collers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'y serais jamai arrivé tout seul


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *  vi vi vi , mé oué; cé pas bien de cacher les 20 votants sous cette appellation... des noms, qui étaient ces 20 personnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un lynchage de prévus ?


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

un lynchage de prévus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] ah non tu ferais pas ça à des potes communs à toi et alem et scarab


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'y serais jamai arrivé tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

je m'en doutais


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2003)

Il manquait en effet pas mal de Lyonnais ...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il manquait en effet pas mal de Lyonnais ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il était tous en vacances ?


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

nan ils savaient que Yama laisserait pas de pistache alors comme c est une des attractions n°1 ils ont pas fait le déplacement..


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

coupont la corne au rhino pour la pein !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

un lynchage de prévus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'avais un Lynch-Bages de prévu


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

je savais bien que tu étais un alcolo


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * je savais bien que tu étais un alcolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bienvenu au club


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * je savais bien que tu étais un alcolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand j'veux des diabolos et des cacahuétes, j'vais voir les singes au parc


----------



## aes (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * je savais bien que tu étais un alcolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un p'tit nouveau !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

bienvenu au club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'in(versons) pas les rôles, j'y étais avant toi


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

c'est quoi t'on record ?


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aes:</font><hr /> * 

un p'tit nouveau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

de retour ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est quoi t'on record ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Trois diabolos pêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  déjà que j'ai un PowerBook, je vais pas en plus boire des vins de capitaliste


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

p'tit jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 grammes


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Trois diabolos pêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  déjà que j'ai un PowerBook, je vais pas en plus boire des vins de capitaliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 lol* ca egratigne..


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

je ne carbure qu'avec des trucs bien naturel


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je ne carbure qu'avec des trucs bien naturel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien fermentés


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

bouilli ou fermenté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon je cherche un zipang , qui a ça sous la main ?


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon je cherche un zipang , qui a ça sous la main ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

cé pas un sex-shop ici... vas... retourne mâcher tes chewingums et vas les coller ailleurs


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Trois diabolos pêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  déjà que j'ai un PowerBook, je vais pas en plus boire des vins de capitaliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 









* 

[/QUOTE]

N'en rajoutes pas, déjà que je me suis permis la "joke", vu que la partie ( hoûleuse) était passée !


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

cé pas un sex-shop ici... vas... retourne mâcher tes chewingums et vas les coller ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le Zipang c'est de la vodka japonaise


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 















* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas bien de trafiquer les avatars de tes petits camarades


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas bien de trafiquer les avatars de tes petits camarades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On vit vraiment dans un monde ignoble. On ne peut pas quitter sa maison sans la verrouiller, sinon cambriolage immédiat ...


----------

